# Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"



## cafabu (7. Januar 2011)

moin, moin,
subjektiv fällt mir ein Trend im Anglerboard auf. 

Meines Erachtens melden sich mehr Mitglieder zu Wort, die auch mit günstigen Gerätschaften oder "Kauf nie bei......" Händlern zufrieden sind.

Ich bin nun seit fast 4 Jahren Boardie (zugegeben, ist noch nicht lange). In den ersten Zeiten fiel es mir auf, dass, wenn es um Gerätschaften ging, vielfach Firmen hochgelobt wurden, die gute aber auch teure Artikel anbieten. Das ist sicherlich auch richtig.
Zum Gegenpol wurden günstigere Gerätschaften und Angeldiscounter häufig verrissen. Es reichten schon gewisse Namen aus, damit der Kommentar lass die Finger davon auftauchte. Oder jemand eine Rolle oder Rute zerschreddert hatte.
Inzwischen scheint es mir, dass sich auch andere Angler melden, die den bisher "verachteten" Marken und Geräten auch etwas Gutes abgewinnen.
Zum einen ist diese Wahrnehmung subjektiv, zum andern natürlich polarisiert. Es gibt noch viele dazwischen liegende Meldungen. Aber mit scheint da ein, jedenfalls für mich als 4jähriges Mitglied, neuer Trend vorzuliegen.
Geht Euch es ähnlich, oder ist es von mir eine schiefe Wahrnehmung.
Gruß Carsten
PS.: Eh es zu Vermutungen kommt, mein outbreake: Ich bevorzuge keine Marken, sondern nur Geräteeigenschaften. In meinem Angelkeller befinden sich nur aktive Geräte, inaktive verschwinden bei Ebay. Das Preissegment der Ruten und Rollen bewegt sich von ca. 20€ bis in den höheren dreistelligen Bereich.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Nennt man heutzutage "Unterschichtenangler".


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3185212&postcount=53

Und ich gehöre dazu, allerdings fische ich auch nicht auf Karpfen und kann deshalb etwas sparen!


----------



## Udo561 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Hi,
ich denke es liegt einfach daran das sich immer mehr Angler trauen die  Wahrheit zu sagen , zu sagen das sie mit preiswertem Gerät angeln.
Ich möchte nicht wissen wie viele hier vorgeben etwas zu besitzen was sie aber dann doch nicht im Schrank stehen haben.
Und das preiswertes Gerät genau so gut wie teures Markengerät sein kann sollte jedem klar sein.
Es gibt genug preiswertes Tackle das 100% baugleich mit dem eines Markenherstellers ist.
Als Beispiel Bissanzeiger und Rod Pods .
Und ich habe kein Problem damit mich zu outen das ich nur mit preiswertem Gerät angele , einfach aus Prinzip.
Ich sehe nicht ein für ein Label zusätzlich mehr Geld zu zahlen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Moe (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

|kopfkrat Was hat das denn mit "outen" zu tun? 
Das klingt ja so als ob es schlimm wäre mit billigem Material zu fischen. 
In meinen Augen kann man doch eher stolz drauf sein, mit billigem & einfachem Material Erfolg zu verzeichnen!!!
Außerdem glaube ich,dass es eine Frage des gesunden Verstandes (mal abgesehen von Sammlerstücken) ist ab einem gewissen Preis nix mehr zu kaufen! 
|wavey:


----------



## Kxlxrxxmxn (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Mein Einstieg in die Angelei war letztes Jahr die Aldi 3.60m Friedfischrute.
Mit der fange ich sehr gut Forellen und bin mit der dazugehörigen Rolle, die offenbar übrigens eines der Topmodelle von Jenzi zu sein scheint, sehr zufrieden.
24,95 Rute und Rolle.
Was willste mehr?


----------



## Aalhunter33 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Bambusrute von Oppa,fette Achsenrolle.
Das hat was............|supergri


----------



## mlkzander (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

es gibt keine toprollen von jenzi................
ruten hingegen schon

ist aber nen geiles thema, ich hol mir grad chips und bier

ps: was hochpreisige labels angeht:

die haben meist ganz andere kosten z.B. die für F+E
was die nachbauer nicht haben

wenn alle nur billig geiz ist geil kaufen, wo bleiben dann die innovationen?
denkt mal drüber nach.............


----------



## Astarod (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Ich habe auch mein Leben lang mit günstigen Angelsachen geangelt und habe auch Fische gefangen damit,aber man merkt schon ob man sich nun eine Rolle für 10 Euro oder eine für 50 kauft!Ich habe billig Rollen erstanden bei Ebay und man konnte gut damit angeln!Aber wie lange?
Ich schau öfters nach gebrauchten Sachen und man bekommt viele Sachen die neu mir zu teuer wären oder die im Laden locker das dreifache kosten!Ein Beispiel,ich habe mir vor 2 Jahren eine neue no Name Spinnangel bei Ebay für 30 Euronen gekauft,sie war nicht schlecht aber das letzte mal an der Elbe zum Gufiangeln 5-6 Würfe und knack die Spitze war abgebrochen#dSo was machen,eine neue muß her,hier die Sufu benutzt und bin auf die Berkley Skeletor 270 gestoßen!
Naja goggle an und zack ein paar Läden gefunden,ich sah den Preis und mußte lachen!
Ich gebe doch für keine Rute über 100 Euro aus, meine Frau erschlägt mich|rolleyes
Also ab in Angelladen und mal eine in der Hand gehalten,sicher gibt es bestimmt noch andere aber das war ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht zwischen der alten Rute und der Skeletor!Der Händler wollte 110 haben aber war mir zu teuer.Ich setzte mich an den Pc,Ebay an und da fand ich eine neue in einer Auktion die ich ink. Versand für 70 Euro bekommen habe!
Sicher fängt man bestimmt mit no name Sachen genauso oder mehr wie Marken Sachen aber das Gefühl beim angeln ist doch ein anderes!

Gruß 
Asta


----------



## micha84 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Bei mir ist es so das ich verschiedene Marken ausprobiere und das im Mittlerer Preisklasse. Ich bin total begeistert von Shimano habe deshalb auch vieles von der Marke gekauft weil Preis und Leistung einfach TOP sind, ich Orentiere mich dan eher auf die mittlere Preise. 
Auch was Wobbler und anderes Zubehör würde ich nichts von Lidl oder Aldi Sets kaufen, ich habe ein Lidlwobbler angeschaut es war einfach Furchtbar zu sehen das der Wobbler aus irgendwelchen billigen Plastik gegossen wurde. Allgemein habe ich nichts gegen Schnäppchen aber bitte von bestimmten Hersteller dan.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Ich vermute einfach mal das die Leute die auf hochwertiges Angelgerät stehn früher oder später in spezialisiertere Foren abwandern ...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



mlkzander schrieb:


> es gibt keine toprollen von jenzi................
> ruten hingegen schon
> 
> ist aber nen geiles thema, ich hol mir grad chips und bier
> ...



So wie ich das verstehe geht es hier nicht um irgendwelches Aldi-Geraffel, wobei da teilweise durchaus brauchbares Zeug bei ist, sondern um Gerätschaften im Preissegment von 20Euro bis in den dreistelligen Bereich(laut TE), und in diesem Spektrum ist 'ne ganze Menge qualitativ absolut vernünftiges Gerät zu bekommen was den Anforderungen hiesiger Angelei vollauf genügt.

Außerdem, wieviel Innovationen kann es denn bei Ruten und Rollen,vernünftige Verarbeitung vorausgesetzt, schon geben? Wir sprechen hier von simplen Gebrauchsgegenständen mit absolut übersichtlichen Funktionsanforderungen.
Gruß


----------



## Forelle97 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Ich gehöre auch zu den Billig-Anglern , ich gehe meist mit nem Kumpel angeln der alles in den Arsch geschoben bekommt und bei dem selbst die kleinsten Teile wie Boilienadel von Fox oder Shimano sein müssen...
Ich fange mit meinem billigen Gerät meist mehr und dann freue ich mich doppelt so doll , weil ich Fische fange und nicht viel ausgegeben habe und er sich total aufregt das er mit seinem teuren Zeug nichts fängt.

Also ich lege nicht soviel Wert auf teure Rollen oder Ruten , aber dafür auf Schnur, Haken, Köder und sowas , weil wie Matze Koch schon gesagt hat , wenn der Fisch hängt kriegt man ihn auch mit günstigem Gerät raus.
Also das was den Fisch vom Anbiss stören könnte( zu dicke Schnur , zu große Haken und sowas) , dass hat bei mir höchste Prähorität...


----------



## zxmonaco (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Ich greife gerne mal tiefer in die Tasche, warum auch nicht.
Andere fahren auch einen Porsche ... wenn sie nen Golf fahren könnten, und qualitativ ähnlich sind.

Klar gibt es überteuerte Japan und Franzosenwobbler ... Salmo fängt auch.

Ich denke, das muss jeder selber für sich entscheiden.

Klar ist nur, wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal. 
was ich nur bedenke, ist dass eine Marke die gute Artikel günstig anbietet, es schwer hat sich zubewähren, einmal klischee und dazu das hohe Angebot?
Wie seht ihr das


----------



## ToxicToolz (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Okay, ohne jetzt die Postings nach dem Eröffnungspost gelesen zu haben, sag ich nur eins. Man merkt schon ob man ne Billigrute, ne Mittelklasserute oder ne HighEndRute in der Hand hat. Das selbe unterschreibe ich auch bei den Rollen. 

Wer also meint "Mir reicht ne Rute für 5 Europfenning" der solle bitte damit ans Wasser gehen, soll aber nicht sagen das es das selbe ist wie ne Rute für 50-200-300-ect. Europfenning. 

Ich bin überzeugter Shimanoangler, fische aber auch YAD Ruten. Yad hat einfach in meinen Augen genau den Punkt gefunden, Super Ruten zum Super Preis zu verkaufen. Billiger fische ich nicht.

P.S. Wenn mir nich grad meine Frau nen gefallen tun will, was schon mal vorgekommen ist. Dann muss man ja dat Tackel fischen und sich überraschen lassen. (oder auch enttäuschen) man wird sehen......

Gruß Toxe


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



Moe schrieb:


> Das klingt ja so als ob es schlimm wäre mit billigem Material zu fischen.



Mit *billigem* Material zu fischen kann schon ein großer Fehler sein, mit *günstigem* dagegen nicht!|znaika:
Denn zwischen billig und günstig liegt ein gewaltiger Unterschied. Und das eine hat mit dem anderen überhaupt nicht zu tun!

Und noch was, schon mal was von Markenpflege gehört? Das hat jetzt aber nichts damit zu tun das man sein hochwertiges Angelgerät vom bösen überteuerten Markenhersteller, z.B. Shimano Stella, immer schön putzt. |wavey:
Denn bei dem ganzen geschimpfte über die total überteuerten Markenprodukte sollte man eins nicht vergessen, wer hat denn z.b. die Entwicklungskosten? 
Da ist das Abkupfern und Nachbauen, mit z.T. minderwertigeren Materialien, natürlich um Welten günstiger.


----------



## Bassattack (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Also bei mir ist es soo ,anfangs als ich 15 wahr fing ich sehr gut mit preisgünstigen Rollen und Ruten ,heut zu tage kein unterschied mit den etwas teuren Rollen und Ruten das einzige was mich nervt ist ,bei meinen teuren sachen bin ich sehr empfiendlich was der benutzung angeht oft achte ich sehr wo hin ich meine Rute und Rolle ablege ich hasse dermassen kratzer am Blank bei einer Rute die mir 300€ gekostet hat nach jeden einsatz poliere ich die ruten reinige die ruten ,obwol nicht viel schmutz dran ist ,es neigt schon zur sucht ,ich würde mal sagen jeder kauft sich ,wofür er intresse zeigt ist das intresse noch so gross für eine Rute die mal 350€ kostet oder eine Rolle im höheren Preisegment dann Garantiere ich derjenige der Intresse zeigt versucht auch diese Rute zu bekommen,meine meinung.

Lg mario


----------



## KawangA (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Ich denke das ist nicht schlechtes mit "Low Budget" ans Wasser zu gehen um Fische zu fangen. Ich habe selber noch die Bambusrute von meinem Vater plus eine div. Glasfaserruten mit Aluberingung und urige Rollen und ich benutze diese teilweise noch. 
Als ich 14 war und mit dem Angeln angefangen habe konnte ich mir nur preiswerte Sachen kaufen, teilweise ist besser als das was es heute gibt.
Selbst bei Markenherstellern gibt es gute Sachen zum günstigen Preis. Es muss ja nicht eine Stella oder sonst was sein. Man brauct ja einen Traum den man sich vllt. nach langem Sparen erfüllen kann.

Bis denne

Kawanga


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

So ein großes Forum und Informationsaustausch führt halt auch dazu, dass eben viel mehr Angler erkennen #6, dass teuer nicht gleich gut ist, teurer nicht automatisch besser heißt.

*"Gutes Gerät muss nicht teuer sein, ist aber trotzdem spitzenmäßig gut!"*
könnte man als Slogan über manche Ecke hier im Forum schreiben. :m

Auch ist es faktisch so, dass es erfolgreicher und befriedigender ist, 2 Wochen ganz real mit seinem einfacheren soliden Gerät ohne Stress und jeglichen Ärger zu angeln, als die gleichen 2 Wochen genervt auf Schnäppchenjagd und der Suche nach "dem Besten"  ;+ |rolleyes |bigeyes #c durch alle Foren und das ganze Web und den riesigen E-Shopping-Angeboten zu toben, dabei nur vor dem PC zu sitzen und die Fische allenfalls als Bilder von anderen zu sehen!
Und dann hinterher die Reklamationen abzuwarten :r und in weiteren Ergüssen über den schlechten Service zu schimpfen. #q |krach:

Einige sitzen und motzen per Einkaufswahnsinn nach immer schöneren, blitzenderen Rollen ihr Getackle auf, montieren die hunderste superextreme Teppichwicklung um ihre Ruten, beringen sich, ihre Auswüchse  und ihre Ruten mit dem "Herrn der Ringe", steigern ihr Anglerstatus- und Vorzeigedingsbums ins unermessliche.
Andere gehen in der gleichen Zeit angeln und fangen ganz reale Fische, zum anfassen, auf den Teller hauen oder einfach nur zum draußen sein.
Weg von PC, Hochglanzprospekten, Werbewahnsinn ala RTL und der Qual der Wahl. :m


----------



## Bobster (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Ich vermute einfach mal das die Leute die auf hochwertiges Angelgerät stehn früher oder später in spezialisiertere Foren abwandern ...


 

...nicht nur dies ist zutreffend, sonden ich denke auch, dass
wer nur einmal am WE fischen geht durchaus presiwert angeln kann 

Der "Vielangler" hat leider keine andere Wahl als auf
Qualität zu setzten :m


----------



## Udo561 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



Bobster schrieb:


> Der "Vielangler" hat leider keine andere Wahl als auf
> Qualität zu setzten :m



Hi,
 da ich im Jahr über 250 Tage am Wasser verbringe muss ich auf Qualität achten , aber Qualität bekomme ich auch günstig #6
Der Preis steigt allerdings extrem wenn auf den Qualitäsprodukten ein Markenname steht und das muss ich nicht haben.
Gruß Udo


----------



## S.Lorenzen (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Man muss auch für das Karpfen angeln nicht viel geld ausgeben! Klar haben die teureren marken auch bessere qualität, das heißt ja nicht gleich das die günstigeren auch schlechter sind! Ich fische auf karpfen die spro royalty für 60€ und als rolle die okuma ipb 360 für 55€! und bin super zufrieden!


----------



## Bassattack (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Warum teures Angelzeug?
Warum hat man in Discotheken Rodec Mischpulte von 1500€
Plattenspieller Technics 1210 einzelpreiss 600€

Warum hat der Baukonstrukteur Hilti Borhammer für 450€ anstatd einer Bosch für 250€

Warum hat der Nachbar ein Traumboot für 50.000€ wovon jeder treumt 
Warum fahrt mein Zahrnartzt ein Porsche

warum hat mein Freund ein Fernseh von 1500€ im Wonzimmer ??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????|supergri|supergri|kopfkrat WARUM?


----------



## Patrick S. (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Meine Startausrüstung bezog ich von Askari. War auch soweit alles in Ordnung. Mit der Zeit wird man ber spezieller und der Anspruch wächst und so kauft man zwar immer noch bei Askari aber keine Hausmarken mehr sondern Markenware.

Aber es muss doch jeder selbst entscheiden und zum Schluss ist es immer noch eine Frage des Budges.


----------



## steppes (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Also die Masse der Angler wird sicher die ersten Trips ans Wasser mit günstigem Gerät gemacht haben.

Nun da ich bereits recht lange Angel kann ich aus Erfahrung behaupten das heutiges Angelgerät der billig Marken oder sogar das der Discounter, schon recht hochwertig ist und seinen Zweck erfüllt. 

Muß da nur an meine ersten Ruten, die ich vom Vater übernommen hatte denken, echte Glasfaser-Knüppel und Rollen ohne jeden Schnick-Schnack aber selbst diese haben damals ein kleines Vermögen gekostet. Heute bekommste für nicht mal 40.- eine nutzbare und recht gute Kombo mit der du alles fangen kannst ohne ein schlechtes Gewissen haben zu müßen.

Denoch wird sich fast jeder Angler nach gewisser Zeit etwas hochwertigeres gönnen, mit schönem modernen Gerät machts doch mehr spaß zu angeln.

Ich persönlich finde es gut das auch extrem günstiges Material erhältlich ist und es somit fast jedem möglich ist den Zugang zum Angeln zu erhalten. Gerade die Jugendangler mit ihrem Taschengeld haben so die Möglichkeit an unserem schönen Hobby teilzunehmen.

Der Markenwahn existiert immer noch aber zum Glück nicht mehr so stark wie vor einigen Jahren.


----------



## Moe (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Mit *billigem* Material zu fischen kann schon ein großer Fehler sein, mit *günstigem* dagegen nicht!|znaika:
> Denn zwischen billig und günstig liegt ein gewaltiger Unterschied. Und das eine hat mit dem anderen überhaupt nicht zu tun!



Nö. "Billig" ist das gleiche wie "günstig". Es sei denn man spricht den Jugendslang und will mich falsch verstehen 
In einem Thread in dem es um Preise geht würde ich "billig" nicht mit "schlecht" gleichsetzen. Wenn schon Kieskacken,dann richtig 

Back to topic:
Nach unten gibts natürlich auch eine Grenze, da es hier teilweise wirklichen Schrott gibt, der bricht,reißt usw.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



Bassattack schrieb:


> Warum hat der Baukonstrukteur Hilti Borhammer für 450€ anstatd einer Bosch für 250€
> 
> Warum fahrt mein Zahrnartzt ein Porsche


Die Hilti gibts auch für 250 - wenn man einmal nachschaut.
http://schutzbereich-seelow.de/shop...ammer-vom-Typ-TE-2-mit-Bohrerset.html?pse=coa

Wenn der Porsche dauernd in der Werkstatt steht, der Skoda Octavia aber jeden Tag im Jahr bis auf einen halben fährt und fährt, dann darf man sich schon exakter fragen, was wieviel taugt. |kopfkrat


----------



## Bassattack (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die Hilti gibts auch für 250 - wenn man einmal nachschaut.
> http://schutzbereich-seelow.de/shop...ammer-vom-Typ-TE-2-mit-Bohrerset.html?pse=coa
> 
> Wenn der Porsche dauernd in der Werkstatt steht, der Skoda Octavia aber jeden Tag im Jahr bis auf einen halben fährt und fährt, dann darf man sich schon exakter fragen, was wieviel taugt. |kopfkrat




Das stimmt war nur so zum beispiel#6

Lg Mario


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die Hilti gibts auch für 250 - wenn man einmal nachschaut.
> http://schutzbereich-seelow.de/shop...ammer-vom-Typ-TE-2-mit-Bohrerset.html?pse=coa
> 
> *Wenn der Porsche dauernd in der Werkstatt steht*, der Skoda Octavia aber jeden Tag im Jahr bis auf einen halben fährt und fährt, dann darf man sich schon exakter fragen, was wieviel taugt. |kopfkrat


 


Wenn man sich mal die ADAC-Pannenstatistik anschaut,dann erkennt man auch den "Wert" dieser Aussage.
Das sagt übrigens ein zufriedener Octaviafahrer.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## NR.9 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Das das nur ein Beispiel war sollte wohl einleuchtend gewesen sein - naja nicht für jeden - da werden gleich wieder postings per google geprüft tzzztzzztzzzz

Ob billig oder teuer ist doch egaaaaaal - es kommt allein auf die Funktionalität an. Und es gibt sie wirklich - billige Sachen die sogar besser sind wie ihre teuren Vorbilder - Beispiele ? Nööö weil dann wirds wieder mit irgendwelchen vergleichen zerrissen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



Moe schrieb:


> Nö. "Billig" ist das gleiche wie "günstig".



Das kommt immer darauf an wie  man Billig und Günstig definiert.

Dann versuche ich Dir den Unterschied zwischen billig und günstig an einem "praktischen" Beispiel zu erklären.

Zuerst Billig:
Wenn ich z.B. eine Rolle-Rute-Combo beim Discounter für 9,95€ kaufe so ist diese Combo billig. Nicht unbedingt was den Preis betrifft. Die verbauten Materialien und die Verarbeitung sind dann schon minderwertig/billig.

Und nun Günstig:
Wenn ich eine Stella statt für 450,00€ aber für 250.00€ kaufe so ist diese günstig. Denn die Verarbeitung und die Materialien sind die selben. Der Preis ist aber ein günstigerer.

Nach deinem Verständnis wird die Stella aber billig sein.|rolleyes


----------



## wolkenkrieger (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> allerdings fische ich auch nicht auf Karpfen und kann deshalb etwas sparen!



Nicht jeder, der auf Karpfen fischt, beteiligt sich auch am Markenwahn.

Ich habe mich mitlerweile grundlegend auf die Wasserschweine spezialisiert und habe sowohl für das Feedern, als auch für das Spinfischen nur noch Minimalgerätschaften (jeweils eine Rute mit passender Rolle und etwas Kleinzeuchs).

Trotzdem schleppe ich nicht tausende Euros ans Wasser, wenn es auf Karpfen geht.

Es gibt insbesondere im Karpfenbereich recht gutes und dennoch preiswertes Gerät - man darf sich nur nicht dem Markenwahn hingeben, wie es insbesondere im Karpfenanglersektor leider immer mehr der Fall ist.

Auf meinem Zelt beispielsweise steht WiWa-Fishing ... 91 Euro bei eBay, 2 Jahre Garantie und super verarbeitet. Das gleiche bekäme ich sicher auch bei Trakker ... für 300 Euro mehr :g

Meine erste Rute war eine MAD D-Fender für knapp 60 Euro. Die Rute wirft und sie drillt ... mehr kann eine DAIWA DF Special auch nicht. Und die Powerliner für 50 Euro macht einen genauso guten Job, wie eine 200 Euro Shimano.

Und selbst wirklich billig muss nicht zwingend Schrott sein. Ich fische heute noch mit Rollen vom Polenmarkt, die mich das Stück knapp 10 Euro gekostet haben. Ok, der Chrom von den Kurbeln platzt ab ... aber sie verrichten ihren Dienst und das seit mehr als 6 Jahren absolut anstandslos. Ein bisschen Pflege und ordentlicher Umgang mit dem Gerät und es hält auch eine Weile.

Ich betrachte den Tacklewahn ganz prakmatisch: es kochen alle nur mit Wasser


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



NR.9 schrieb:


> Das das nur ein Beispiel war sollte wohl einleuchtend gewesen sein - naja nicht für jeden - da werden gleich wieder postings per google geprüft tzzztzzztzzzz
> 
> Ob billig oder teuer ist doch egaaaaaal - es kommt allein auf die Funktionalität an. Und es gibt sie wirklich - billige Sachen die sogar besser sind wie ihre teuren Vorbilder - *Beispiele ? Nööö weil dann wirds wieder mit irgendwelchen vergleichen zerrissen.*





Wenn das Beispiel Hand und Fuß hat,dann wohl kaum.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Ich betrachte den Tacklewahn ganz prakmatisch: es kochen alle nur mit Wasser



Bloß benutzen die einen frisches und die anderen abgestandenes.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Ich habe schon immer dazu gestanden mit eher preiswerten Gerät zu angeln.
Ich lege allerdings grossen Wert auf ein vernüftiges Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.

Es steht natürlich ausser Frage, das High Ende Tackle teilweise berechtigt sehr teuer ist.
Aber brauch man so etwas zum angeln? (Sammler und Liebhaber sind hiermit nicht angesprochen).

Ich persönlich brauche Gerät welches funktioniert, was hält und was fängt.

Was für ein Markenname darauf steht ist mir völlig egal.

Wo ich am liebsten sofort zuschlagen würde, sind solche Sprüche wie zb.....also wenn da nicht Shimano draufsteht, kann ich mich damit am Wasser nicht sehen lassen... (ist wirklich ein echtes Zitat)..#q


----------



## olaf70 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



Bassattack schrieb:


> Warum hat der Nachbar ein Traumboot für 50.000€ wovon jeder treumt
> Warum fahrt mein Zahrnartzt ein Porsche
> 
> |supergri|supergri|kopfkrat WARUM?


 
Die Gründe können mannigfaltig sein und reichen von reiner Notwendigkeit über pure Angeberei bis hin zu Minderwertigkeitskomplexen wegen zu kleinem Penis.

Es soll Leute aber auch Leute geben, die einfach Spaß an schönen Dingen haben. 

Ich meine solange die Besitzer von extremen "Luxustackle" nicht allzu krass damit angeben, ist alles im grünen Bereich.
Jeder muß im Rahmen seiner Möglichkeiten sehen wie er glücklich wird.
Außerdem taugt Angelgerät nur bedingt als Statussymbol.

Ich selber besitze gutes Mittelklassegerät(d.h. keine Rute oder Rolle über 100,-Euro), fast alles von irgendwelchen Sonderverkäufen zum Jahresende. 
Wenn ich dann doch mal Gelegenheit habe ein paar Würfe mit richtig edlen Gerät zu machen, ist der Unterschied gerade beim Spinnangeln doch recht gravierend. Trotzdem bin zu geizig soviel Geld für die paar Mal Angeln im Jahr auszugeben.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Bloß benutzen die einen frisches und die anderen abgestandenes.



Nunja ... nenn mir mal wenigstens 3 Beispiele der - sagen wir mal - letzten 3 jahre, wo wirklich innovatives auf dem Anglegerätesektor zu sehen war.

Und ich meine wirklich innovatives, dass ausdrücklich von Angelgeräteentwicklern stammt.

Nano-Technologie? Das haben ganz andere entwickelt. Sowohl im Bereich der Textilindustrie (Zelte, Schirme, Bekleidung), als auch im Bereich des Blankbaus (Nanotubes in der Kohlefaser werden schon seit vielen vielen Jahren im Bereich der Raumfahrt entwickelt - hier setzt sich die Angelgeräteindustrie auch nur ins gemachte Bett).

Viele der vermeintlichen Innovationen im Angelgerätesektor kommen aus der Industrie und werden nur - wenn überhaupt - modifiziert.


----------



## yassin (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Ich seh dass genauso wie der TE...2005 brauchte man noch High-End-Eimer (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=66048)heute benutzt man nen Majo-Eimer von der nächsten Frittenbude |supergri(Wollts nur mal erwähnt haben )


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=66048http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=66048


----------



## kati48268 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Das einzige, was mich bei dem Thema wirklich ankotzt ist, wenn all die selbsternannten Spezialisten & Produktkenner meinen, Junganglern so prima Tipps geben wie, "spar doch erst mal, dann kannst du dir was vernünftiges kaufen", "XXX ist alles Schrott", "du brauchst 2 Spinnruten, mind. eine Feeder, mind. dies und das", usw.
Und die Vögel, die Equipment verreissen, ohne es selbst je auch nur gesehen zu haben.
Ansonsten ist es mir sch***egal, mit _was_ einer angelt, das _wie_ ist da schon interessanter.


----------



## BeatleB84 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Habe selbst eine gute Auswahl an Marken- und preisgünstigem Gerät und Zubehör. Jeder mag mit dem angeln, was er mag und was er sich leisten kann. Nur weil manch einer sagt, dass nur teures Gerät gut fängt, kauf ichs mir nicht. Sicherlich ist schon was dran an der Sache, dass teures Gerät meist qualitativ besser ist. Jedoch muss ich sagen, dass ich schon oftmals von Tackleverrückten am Forellenp... angemotzt bzw. schief angeschaut wurde, weil ich mit Askari-Ruten gefischt hab. Im Endeffekt hab ich besser gefangen und die schöneren Exemplare aus dem Teich gezogen. Daraufhin kamen dann die besagten "MÖCHTEGERNREICHEN" und wollten wissen, wies, auf was und warum ich so gut fange. Antwort von mir: Nicht das Tackle ist entscheidend, sondern die Lust am Hobby und der Wille zu fangen!!!:m


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Das die Angelgeräteindustrie das Rad nicht neu erfunden hat ist mir schon klar. Darum geht es hier auch garnicht.
Und das gutes und brauchbares Angelgerät nicht unbedingt teuer sein muss, darüber sind wir uns einig.
Bloß ist es doch nun mal so das die Markenfirmen sehr viel Geld in die Entwickliung ihrer Produkte investieren. Das sie sich dabei bestehenden Materialtechnologien bedienen ist doch ganz normal und auch Richtig.
In anderen Branchen ist das ja nicht anders.


Der Unterschied ist bloß der das viele dieser Billigheimer, ich meine keine Günstig-/Gut-Anbieter, einfach bloß Abkupfern, zumindest aüßerlich. Was dann aber, z.b. in so einer billig Rolle, drin steckt sieht man erst später wenn das gute Stück hinüber ist.
Denn anstatt zu schauen das man zu einem vernünftigen Preis qualitativ hochwertige Ware bekommt, zählt für viele scheinbar bloß der Preis. Billig will ich.|rolleyes


Ich kann mir billiges Angelgerät nicht leisten, da es mir auf Dauer zu teuer wird.


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Ich habe nicht alles gelesen aber ich versuche immer so günstig wie möglich zu angeln.
Das kostet mal mehr und mal weniger Geld.

Wichtig ist dass Material meinen Ansprüchen genügt. Dabei ist die Marke egal, auch wenn ich mit einigen mehr gute und mit anderen eher schlechte Erfahrungen verbinde (ist aber subjektiv und nicht zu verallgemeinern).

Billigkram, der von 12 bis mittag hält, kann ich nicht gebrauchen und darum kaufe ich nach meinen Bedürfnissen, ohne Markenzwang, ohne Geltungsdrang aber mit Blick für Qualität.:m


----------



## FisherMan66 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> .... darum kaufe ich nach meinen Bedürfnissen, ohne Markenzwang, ohne Geltungsdrang aber mit Blick für Qualität.:m



Irgendwie den Nagel voll auf den Kopf getroffen. Da kann ich mich nur anschließen. #6 :m


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



Stagger Lee schrieb:


> ...Die Japaner und somit vielleicht auch SHIMANO haben in den 60er und 70er Jahren genauso kopiert wie heutzutage die Chinesen.



Das mag sicher so gewesen sein, bloß macht das die Sache (Billigprodukte) nicht besser.  



> Da muessten wir wohl mehr als 90% unserer taeglichen Gebrauchsutensilien aus unseren Haushalten entfernen.



Wenn *Dein* Haushalt zu 90% aus nachgebauten Billigfernostprodukten besteht |kopfkrat  wäre das eventuell eine Überlegung wert.


Denn es ist ja wohl ein Unterschied ob ein Qualitätsprodukt der Firma XYZ in China gefertigt wird oder ob ein Billigprodukt der Firma YXZ in China gefertigt wird.
Das alles ist aber nicht das Thema dieses Threads.

Denn für mich ist ein "Günstigangler", darum geht es doch in diesem Thread, noch lange kein Billigangler.:m


----------



## cafabu (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Moin, moin,
noch mal. Bier und Chips sind jetzt alle und ich kann wieder an die Tastatur.
Nein Spaß bei Seite. Ich konnte die Zeit über nicht an den Laptop.
War richtig erstaunt in dieser kurzen Zeit schon 5 Seiten und ohne böse Zeilen.
Was ich aber in der Diskussion los werden muss ist gegen das Entwicklungskostenargument anzugehen.
Genau deswegen sind bei uns die Medikamente so teuer, jeder fragt sich warum und die Pharmaindustrie antwortet: Entwicklungskosten.
Der erste Grundsatz der Firmen ist Verdienen und Gewinne und nichts anderes. Es gibt keine Angelfirma die Unsummen in die Entwicklung steckt. Damit wird allerdings unendlich Reklame gemacht. Z. B. : Neuste Innovation und Entwicklung aus unserer Forschungsabteilung, die das Angel revolutionieren wird......!
Ich habe mal die Gelegenheit gehabt zwei sogenannte Entwicklungslabors namenhafter Hersteller anzusehen (guter Bekannter hatte da Vitamin B). Für mich war’s eine große Enttäuschung. War eher ein Hinterhoflabor als eine große Forschungsstätte. So wird z: B. teuren Herstellern manches zugeschrieben, was in Wirklichkeit ein Patentaufkauf war. Somit kann er sagen ist von mir und nicht von Lidl. Bekannte Produkte werden leicht verändert und dann als höchst innovative Eigenendwicklung verkauft. Das da natürlich auch sehr hohe Qualität verkauft wird will ich nicht abstreiten.
Aber wer einen dementsprechenden Ruf hat, kann auch teuer verkaufen!!!!
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



Stagger Lee schrieb:


> In deinem wird's nicht anders aussehen, nur hast du es vielleicht noch gar nicht gemerkt.



Die Gefahr könnte zwar bestehen, ist aber eher gering. 
Das liegt daran das ich nicht nach dem Geiz ist Geil Prinzip einkaufen gehe.:m 

Aber um aufs Thema zurück zu kommen...und ich wiederhole mich da gern... gutes Angelgerät muss nicht zwangsläufig sehr teuer sein.
Und JA, es ist ein Unterschied und keine Erbsenzählerei ob man mit gutem günstigem Angelgerät sein Hobby bestreitet oder mit Billigramsch.


----------



## volkerm (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Hallo,

Nein zum Billigramsch, ganz klar.
Günstig- warum nicht.
Vor Anschaffungen schaue ich konsequent nach Erfahrungen.
Für den Salzwasserbereich- in meinem Fall- oder auch für andere Bereiche gibt es riesige Informationsmengen in anderen Ländern.
Ich schaue dann meist nach Diskussionen in England, USA, manchmal auch Australien.
Dort sind die Anforderungen an das Gerät- im Salzwasser- wesentlich höher als hier; Salzgehalt und Fischgröße.
Was sich dort bewährt, wird sicher hier auch funktionieren.
So stelle ich mir nach und nach gut und günstig zusammen, und das klappt bisher sehr gut.
Richtig billig wird es nicht, weil das richtig billige wohl auch dort nicht funktioniert.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## wolkenkrieger (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Nicht falsch verstehen, dass soll nichts persönliches werden!




Stuffel schrieb:


> Bloß ist es doch nun mal so das die Markenfirmen sehr viel Geld in die Entwickliung ihrer Produkte investieren.



Und genau das zweifle ich an. 

Sicher werden die Markenfirme Geld in Produktneuentwicklungen investieren - gar keine Frage. Aber es werden ganz sicher nicht die riesen Summen sein, von denen man gemeinhin ausgeht.

Materialforschung usw. - also das, was wirklich Geld verschlingt, wird in ganz anderen Industriebereichen gemacht.

Was der Hersteller dann am Ende tut, ist Designentwicklung ... und die ist relativ preiswert im Vergleich zur reinen Forschung. Und selbst das machen nicht mal alle Hersteller selbst, sondern geben es in Auftrag (zum Beispiel bei Okuma, wenn es um Rollen geht).

Diesen Schritt müssen aber auch die "Billigheimer" gehen - eine echte 1:1-Kopie gibt es schon aus markenrechtlichen Gründen nicht.

Ein Kunde von mir, seines Zeichens selbst begeisterter Angler, hat viele viele Jahre in den Entwicklungsstudios der internationalen Autoindustrie gearbeitet und ist sich aus seiner Erfahrung heraus sicher, dass der Posten Produktentwicklung bei den Markenfirmen imens überschätzt wird. Design ja, Marketing auch ja aber reine Entwicklung? Seiner - und auch meiner - Meinung nach eher nein.

Zumal die Geräteindustrie einen technischen Stand erreicht hat, wo es eigentlich nur noch um Modellpflege geht und sich Neuerungen bestenfalls in Details der Ausführung erkennen lassen.


----------



## Damyl (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Produktentwicklung 
Schöner Name.
Da darf ich bei einem Weltmarktführer in der Industriebranche ab und zu reinschnüffeln.

Zu 90% gehts nur darum wie man mit billigeren Materialien einigermassen eine gewisse Qualität erreichen kann. Die aber im Endprodukt nicht unbedingt besser sein muss wie der Vorgänger.
Dann wird das ganze angepriesen wie die Erfindung des Rades.
Geht´s in die Hose gibt´s halt eine schöne Rückrufaktion die u.U. schon mal paar Millionen kosten kann. Was aber immer noch billiger ist als die teureren bewährten Materialien einzusetzen.
Marketing ist die halbe Miete 

Ach ja..........teurer wird die ganze Sache dann ja auch verkauft.......man hat ja schliesslich High-Tec hergestellt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Nicht falsch verstehen, dass soll nichts persönliches werden!



Kein Problem, ich kann das schon richtig einordnen.:m





> Diesen Schritt müssen aber auch die "Billigheimer" gehen - eine echte 1:1-Kopie gibt es schon aus markenrechtlichen Gründen nicht.



Da hast du natürlich vollkommen Recht, echte 1:1 Kopien gibt es sicher keine. 

Ich bin aber schon der Meinung das sich ein Markenhersteller mehr Gedanken macht was, z.B. für Materialien er bei seinen Rollen einsetzt. Genauso bei den Blanks, Ringen, Rollenhaltern etc. seinen Ruten. 
Und wenn da nunmal bessere/hochwertigere Materialien zum Einsatz kommen kostet das Endprodukt auch mehr. 
Auf der anderen Seite kann sich ein Markenhersteller weniger, bis keine, großen Fehler erlauben. Denn schließlich erwartet man von ihm etwas mehr als nur den "guten" Namen.

Der Billigheimer bedient sich im Katalog von Ruten-/Rollenbauer XYZ und sucht sich die einzelnen Komponenten raus. 
Da fallen dann sogar die Designkosten weg. 
Was hat der schon zu verlieren? Nichts, der kann nur Gewinnen.     
Brauchst doch bloß mal in so manchen Angelladen, Onlineshop oder -katalog schauen. Diese "Hausmarken" die da z.T. angeboten werden sehen sich doch manchmal verdammt ähnlich.|bigeyes




> Zumal die Geräteindustrie einen technischen Stand erreicht hat, wo es eigentlich nur noch um Modellpflege geht und sich Neuerungen bestenfalls in Details der Ausführung erkennen lassen.



Wie ich schon schrieb. Auch die Angelindustrie erfindet das Rad nicht neu.
Uns sicher, da gebe ich Dir vollkommen Recht, unterscheiden sich die Neuerungen z.T. nur noch im Detail. Aber auch auf dieses Detail muss man erst mal kommen. Und dann ist es halt auch noch so das es auf die verarbeiteten Materialien an kommt. Und ganz wichtig wie diese verarbeitet werden.


----------



## Borg (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Also ich persönlich halte solche Diskussionen für ziemlich unsinnig, da sie zu keinem Ergebnis führen! Jeder definiert doch teuer, günstig, billig ganz anders. Somit kann es ja nur Reibereien und Unstimmigkeiten geben. 

Was ist denn überhaupt teuer? Eine Rute für 150,- € ringt mir persönlich gerade mal ein müdes Lächeln ab, für den 15-jährigen Schüler hingegen ist dies eine utopische Summe! Ich rede also über einen Normalpreis und der Schüler von einer teuren evtl. gar von einer Luxusrute. Wessen Aussage stimmt denn nun? 

Die Frage, die man sich also letztendlich stellen sollte ist nicht "Ist die Rute, Rolle, whatever zu teuer?"sondern "Ist es mir das wert?"! In meinen 39 Lenzen habe ich in ALLEN Bereichen des Lebens die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Qualität nunmal seinen Preis hat. Ich persönlich stehe absolut auf qualitativ hochwertige Produkte und da ist es mir doch Wurst, was die kosten! Kann ich sie mir nicht leisten, habe ich eben Pech gehabt oder spare eben darauf. Kann ich mir stattdessen nur eine statt zwei Ruten kaufen, dann lieber nur eine, die dafür dann aber auch qualitativ hochwertig ist. 

Jeder hat doch einen individuellen Anspruch und auch ein individuelles Budget zur Verfügung. In dem Rahmen handelt er eben auch und so soll es ja auch sein! Was für den Einen gut ist, muss für den anderen nicht auch zwangsläufig gut sein. Der hat vielleicht ganz andere Vorlieben. Also wer legt denn bitte schön für die Allgemeinheit fest, was gut, schlecht, billig, teuer, günstig, etc. ist? Ich habe zumindest niemanden damit beauftragt, das für mich rauszufinden, das mach ich schon selber! 

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Siever (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Also,
ich denke, dass man mit dem Gerät angeln sollte, dem man Vertrauen entgegen bringt. Das Vertrauen resultiert nun mal aus der eigenen Erfahrung. Ob etwas teuer oder günstig ist, ist im Endeffekt egal, so lange derjenige es sich leisten kann und mit dem Produkt zufrieden ist. Ich hatte mal ne Aldirute, bei der leider recht schnell die Spitze gebrochen ist und die Rolle hat sich auch sehr schnell zerlegt. Die Kunstköder waren auch nicht so schön und liefen nur schlecht. Ähnlich verhielt es sich mit Askari-Hausmarken. Als Gegenbeispiel fallen mir überteure Wobbler ein, mit denen ich aus Angst sie zu verlieren so vorsichtig gefischt habe, dass ich nichts riskiert habe und dementsprechend auch nichts gefangen habe. Alles zu meiner Anfangszeit... .
Während des Studiums konnte ich mir nicht so viel leisten und ich lernte die Vorzüge von günstigen, aber guten vermeintlich deutschen Marken wie Balzer, DAM, Cormoran und Behr kennen. Mittlerweile vertraue ich diesen Marken voll und ganz. Sowohl im günstigen als auch im teuren Bereich. Wenn ich mir, jetzt wo ich arbeite, etwas gönnen möchte, kaufe ich mir Dinge die mir gefallen. Diese sind dann von den Marken (und dem Händler) meines Vertrauens


----------



## volkerm (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Hallo Stuffel, Wolkenkrieger,

was mich in weiten Teilen der Industrielandschaft enttäuscht, ist das Fehlen von "wirklichem" Fortschritt.
Beim Fischen war das, z.B., die Kohlefaser.
Beim Auto war das, z,B., der common rail Diesel.
Da wird dann hier und dort noch ein Gimmick aufgesetzt, und als Stein der Weisen verkauft.
Ich erwarte da mehr Substanz; dann bezahle ich auch.
Aber nur, weil die neue Rute Lowrider- Ringe hat, sicher nicht.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Yoshi (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Was die Ruten angeht, da bekommt man, behaupte ich jetzt einfach mal, egal ob billig, schwabbelig und schwer, oder teuer, leicht und steif, jeden Fisch raus, je nach Einsatzbereich, für den sie entwickelt wurde. Ein Bekannter und sehr guter Angler hat mal zu  mir gesagt, das Wichtigste seien gute Rolle, Schnur und Haken. Wer z.B. schon einmal mit einer Billigrolle am Meer einen Kampfstarken Fisch über 10 min. drillen musste, der wird zu 90% feststellen, dass er seine Rolle Geräusche fabriziert, klackert, etc. und er sie getrost wegwerfen kann. Wie gesagt, nur meine Meinung und Erfahrung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Man bekommt nie mehr Qualität, als man bezahlt..

Man bekommt aber leider oft (sehr viel) weniger Qualität als man bezahlt..

Und auch in der Angelbranche ist es so, wie auch in vielen anderen Branchen:
Die allerwenigsten "Marken" entwickeln wirklich selbst - geschweige denn bauen selbst noch etwas.

Es gibt vielleicht eine gute Handvoll richtige Hersteller von Rollenkomponenten. Und ein paar Firmen mehr, die daraus dann Rollen basteln. 

Im Endeffekt sind aber viele Diskusionen da schon deswegen teilweise amüsant, weil die eine Rolle so gut, die andere so schlecht sein soll - und beide letztlich genau das gleiche Innenleben haben..

Das gleiche gilt unterm Strich auch für den Rutenbau.

Und sorry:
Wobbler und andere Plasteteile sind schlicht billigste Plastemassenprodukte. 

Warum da die Herkunft mancher Wobbler aus dem Land der aufgehenden Sonne scheinbar eine Fanggarantie beinhaltet und Wobblerpreise rechtfertigt, die in meiner Jugend für ne komplette Ausrüstung gereicht  haben, erschliesst sich mir nicht so ganz - liegt aber vielleicht auch an meiner schwäbisch-sprasamen Herkunft..

Auch die paar Firmen, die es weltweit gibt, welche selber Schnüre herstellen (sei es monofile oder geflochtene), auch dafür reicht ein Bierdeckel und man braucht kein Branchenbuch. Da wird dann die eine gelobt, die andere verteufelt, dabei ists genau die gleiche nur mit nem anderen Aufkleber.. 

Im Prinzip gibt es für alles Angelgerät recht simple Grundanforderungen, die eigentlich auch recht einfach zu erfüllen sind und relativ preiswert herzustellen.

Was es dann richtig teuer machen kann, sind Anforderungen von Spezialisten an ihr Gerät, welches dann auch mal in Konzeptions- oder Herstellungskostenregionen führt, die dann für den Normalangler oft in keiner Relation mehr stehen, da er die Vorteile solchen Spezialgerätes oft nicht ausschöpfen kann...


So aus der Zeit, als ich noch viel auf Motorradttreffen unterwegs war, kommt mir da immer ein Beispiel in den Sinn, der teilweise auch auf die Diskussionen beim Angelgerät passt:
Da wurde genauso wie hier übers Angelgerät z. B. über die Lochung von Bremsscheiben diskutiert, um ein paar Gramm Gewicht am Motorrad zu sparen..

Bei nur einem Bier pro Tag weniger hätte der 3-Zentner-Mann, der so stolz auf seine neue Bremsscheibe war, sicherlich nicht nur in kürzester Zeit wesentlich mehr Gewicht gespart, sondern auch viel Kohle...
;-)))


----------



## volkerm (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Hallo Thomas,

treffender geht es nicht#6.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Jo, das erinnert mich an die "Expertendiskussionen" um Zinkgußgetriebe in Rollen ;-))))


----------



## panzerwels (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Hallo zusammen,
ich kann dazu nur sagen, das mir sich der Sinn von supertollem hastenich gesehenen Spezialgerät nicht erschliest. Ich kauf mir die Ausrüstung von der ich meine das ich sie brauchen kann. Hab genauso eine Rolle von Lidl ( versieht ihren Dienst seit zwei Jahren tadellos) Als ich auch Gerät hab welches ein vielfaches der Rolle gekostet hat. Und wollt ihr mal raten.......damit hatte ich mehr Probleme. 
Aber jeder muß selber wissen was er will und brauch. Es gibt durchaus Gerät was nicht so teuer ist und dennoch taugt.
In diesem Sinne viel Spaß beim Einkauf:g
Martin


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



> Was es dann richtig teuer machen kann, sind Anforderungen von Spezialisten an ihr Gerät, welches dann auch mal in Konzeptions- oder Herstellungskostenregionen führt, die dann für den Normalangler oft in keiner Relation mehr stehen, da er die Vorteile solchen Spezialgerätes oft nicht ausschöpfen kann...



Oder zu schätzen weiß! Ich weiß gutes Gerät zu schätzen und es mir schlichtweg egal wie oder aus was mein Gerät gebaut ist solange es meine ziemlich hohen Ansprüche erfüllt.

Und wenn ich für solch einen Anspruch mehr bezahlen muss, okay dann mach ich das halt und spare woanders.

*Qualität ist das was sich der Kunde wünscht!* Und kann somit eine wahnsinnige Spanne haben, da macht es gar keinen Sinn sich darüber groß zu streiten. Erstmal muss man herausfinden was sind die Ansprüche des anderen bevor mach sich über Qualität unterhält.

All diese Gedanken haben natürlich einen Rahmen, den des verfügbaren Kapitals.
Für mich sehe ich das sehr betriebswirtschaftlich, ein Kauf eines Produktes ist für mich keine Kosten sondern eine Ausgabe.

Wo ist der Unterschied? Wenn ich mir eine Rolle für 200€ kaufe ist das Geld ja nicht weg, sondern es ist immer noch da! nur halt nicht in Form von Papier oder Bankguthaben sondern in Form einer Angelrolle.

Erst wenn ich diese Rolle wieder verkaufe oder wegwerfe kann ich messen wie hoch meine Kosten (also der Geldwerte Verlust) war.

Und gerade hier sind bekannte Marken und Namen eine gute Sache! Nicht selten habe ich Geräte nur wegen Ihres Namens und Rufes mit kaum Wertverlust wieder verkaufen können.

Günstiges Material ist mitunter mit den gleichen Kosten zu bewerten. Jedoch hat man dann halt in der Nutzungszeit mehr Ansprüche, wenn man sie denn hat, gedeckt als es das Brot/Butter Modell geschafft hätte.


----------



## Udo561 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Hi,
und ich bin der Überzeugung das ein "Markenaufkleber" bei preiswertem Tackle Wunder bewirken würde.
So mancher "Profi" würde eine Rute oder eine Rolle ganz anders bewerten wenn ein Markenname drauf stehen würde.
Das Gerät muss dann ja qulitativ gut sein , hat ja schließlich viel Geld gekostet und ein Markenname steht ja auch drauf.
Ein renomierter Angelgeräte Hersteller würde ja nie minderwertiges Gerät verkaufen , oder etwa doch |supergri
Schließlich kommt doch vieles aus ein und der selben Fabrik in Asien |supergri
Gruß Udo


----------



## Damyl (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Mal ehrlich.....
eigentlich müssten doch alle "Günstig-Angler" dankbar sein, das es High-Tec Fetischisten gibt. 
Das teure Zeug wird verkauft, und paar Jahre später, wenn sichs bewährt hat und in Masse produziert wird,  findet man das meiste Material dann auch in günstigem Angelgerät wieder. Wenn keiner bereit wäre dafür ein haufen Kohle auszugeben, würde es stagnieren.
Denkt doch grade mal an die Entwicklung der Ruten.........vergleicht man Kohlefaserruten für die man vor knapp 10-15 Jahren noch ein kleines Vermögen hinblättern musste, kosten die heute vielleicht grad mal ein Viertel vom damaligen Preis. Kohlefaser, Sic-Ringe.........sind doch fast schon Standart.
Damals waren die das neuste und beste..........heute werden die von manchen nur noch als Billigschrott bezeichnet. |kopfkrat
Oder bei Rollen ....
Wenn ich so an früher denke....
Eingelaufene Schnurlaufröllchen, gerbrochene Bügelfedern, gehörten damals einfach dazu.
Heute ist das noch nicht mal mehr bei Billigrollen ein Problem.

Also.......seid froh das es Tackle-Fetischisten gibt, früher oder später hat da jeder was davon......


----------



## DerJonsen (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Was viele vergessen:  Das Budget einiger lässt es einfach nicht zu sich eine Angel für mehrere hundert Euro zu kaufen...Jeder hat nur ein gewisses Budget, und Dinge werden immer teurer, ausserdem blickt man bei dem ganzen Werbequatsch so oder so nicht mehr durch solange man keine Erfahrungswerte besitzt.

Meine Ruten und Rollen kosten zw. 30-60 Euro, mehr nicht und die Fireline Crystal die ich auf meiner einen Rolle habe würde ich mirauch nicht mehr kaufen, ausprobiert, es gibt gute und günstige Alternativen und somit wird da weniger Geld ausgegeben

Ausserdem glaube ich dass viele wenig Ahnung von interner Kostenrechnung haben, FE ist sicherlich ein großer Posten aber es fließen ebenso Vertrieb/Marketing sowie auch Namensrechte, Patente und natürlich nicht zu vergessen der teilweise horrende Gewinnzuschlag. Ich weiß nicht wie das in der Angelindustrie ist, aber ich könnte mir vorstellen dass der teilweise bei locker 200-300%liegt. So ist es zumindest in der Textilindustrie da durfte/darf ich neben dem Studium arbeiten...Die Materialkosten sind da wenig entscheidend, auch wenn ich durchaus glaube in einer 300 Euro Rute ist höherwertiges Material verarbeitet als in einer 30 Euro Rute, aber eben nicht das was 270 Euro mehr rechtfertigen würde...

im Prinzip muss halt jeder selbst wissen wieviel Geld ihm das Ganze Wert ist, ich habe ein anspruchsvolles Weibchen, begrenzt Kohle, nen vollgestopften Keiderschrank und bei technischen Geräten kaufe ich mir auch nicht das Billigste, von daher muss ich hier mal ehrlich zugeben ich könnte mir kein HighEnd Equip leisten, was ich aber auch nicht brauche denn ich fange Fische...Und wenn ich gespart habe verreise ich lieber anstatt es dem Tackledealer zu geben#c


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Reiner Glaubenskrieg das ganze. 

Mathematisch gesehen ist es wurscht, ob eine 10€ Rute ein Jahr hält, oder eine für 100€ 10 Jahre. 

Nur ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass die 100€ Rute nach 5 Jahren bereits aussortiert wird größer, als das die 10€ Rute nach einem halben Jahr verreckt. 

Das Resultat lässt sich nur bedingt voraussagen und ist von jedem einzelnen Gerät abhängig. Die Wahrheit erfährt man erst, wenn´s soweit ist. 

Ich kaufe jedenfalls Markenunabhängig und nach Bauchgefühl. Und grundsätzlich nicht im Internet, sondern beim Händler. Da kann ich die Geräte genau prüfen und Preis-wahrscheinliche Leistung abschätzen. 



Aber die eigentliche Frage beschäftigt sich ja nicht mit der persönlichen Einstellung, sondern damit, ob es einen Trend hin zu günstigeren Geräten gibt.

Ja selbstverständlich gibt es den.

Es ist doch kein Geheimnis, dass immer mehr Menschen immer weniger Geld zur freien Verfügung haben. Die Masse gehört doch nicht zu den Typen, die sich noch keine oder keine mehr Gedanken um Ihre Kohle machen müssen. 

Das Kaufverhalten ist ein Spiegelbild der Entwicklung unserer Gesellschaft. 
Da schließe ich mich gar nicht aus. Vor 15 Jahren konnte ich bedenkenlos mal eben 1000 Mark für irgendwelches Geraffel auf den Tisch legen. Heute brauch ich davon 400€ um die gestiegenen Lebenshaltungskosten zu decken. Und von den überzähligen 100€ gehört die Hälfte meiner Frau, denn auch die möchte sich mal was außer der Reihe leisten.


----------



## cafabu (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

_Damyl:
Mal ehrlich.....
eigentlich müssten doch alle "Günstig-Angler" dankbar sein, das es High-Tec Fetischisten gibt. 
Das teure Zeug wird verkauft, und paar Jahre später, wenn sich’s bewährt hat und in Masse produziert wird, findet man das meiste Material dann auch in günstigem Angelgerät wieder. Wenn keiner bereit wäre dafür ein haufen Kohle auszugeben, würde es stagnieren._

Das kann ich so nicht nachvollziehen. Wenn ich als Einziger ein gutes Produkt auf den Markt gebe (zeitliches Monopol), kann ich den Preis bestimmen. Wenn dann einige Nachbauten kommen, muss ich zwangsläufig den Preis reduzieren, damit ich marktfähig bleibe. Dies ist ein altes BWL-Gesetz. Kein Hersteller kann es sich erlauben für teuer Geld zu produzieren und dann in kleiner Auflage zu Verkaufen. Dies funktioniert nur bei absoluten Luxusartikeln, die der Käufer auch nicht überall sehen will.
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Damyl (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



cafabu schrieb:


> _Damyl:
> Mal ehrlich.....
> eigentlich müssten doch alle "Günstig-Angler" dankbar sein, das es High-Tec Fetischisten gibt.
> Das teure Zeug wird verkauft, und paar Jahre später, wenn sich’s bewährt hat und in Masse produziert wird, findet man das meiste Material dann auch in günstigem Angelgerät wieder. Wenn keiner bereit wäre dafür ein haufen Kohle auszugeben, würde es stagnieren._
> ...


Dann hast du den Sinn den ich gemeint habe vielleicht nicht richtig verstanden.......

Ausstattungsmerkmale die mal ziemlich teuer waren (Sic-Ringe, Kohlefaser, Schnurlaufröllchen die nicht mehr einschneiden, Long-Life Bügelfedern und....und...), liessen sich die Firmen früher teuer bezahlen. Heute ist das fast alles schon Standart weil Massenproduktion...........
Die Entwicklung geht dann ja bei den Markenherstellern auch weiter, und andere, bessere, was auch immer Materialien, werden angeboten..........
Irgendwann findet man das dann auch meistens wieder in Günstig-Varianten. Ob nachgebaut....geklaut....abgeschaut oder sonstwas...
Das mein ich damit.


----------



## Udo561 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Hi,
früher war ja eh alles besser 
Früher gab es auch Spitzenklasserollen die noch nicht mal ein Kugellager hatten , heute hat jede Billigrolle ein Paar Kugellager , ist die Billigrolle jetzt besser als die Spitzenrolle von früher ?
Und die Rolle ohne Kugellager war auch in der Lage seidenweich zu laufen , da benötigte man kein Kugellager.#6

Gruß Udo


----------



## cafabu (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

_Ausstattungsmerkmale die mal ziemlich teuer waren (Sic-Ringe, Kohlefaser, Schnurlaufröllchen die nicht mehr einschneiden, Long-Life Bügelfedern und....und...), liessen sich die Firmen früher teuer bezahlen. Heute ist das fast alles schon Standart weil Massenproduktion..........._

Ich habe Dich schon verstanden. Die Frage wäre doch, warum waren sie so teuer? Du selber sagst doch: _liessen sich die Firmen früher teuer bezahlen.
_
Und darum geht es, dass alle Hersteller, egal was sie herstellen, bei einer angeblichen Momopollage die Preise bestimmen können, solange es Leute gibt die es bezahlen..


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> früher war ja eh alles besser
> *Früher gab es auch Spitzenklasserollen die noch nicht mal ein Kugellager hatten* , heute hat jede Billigrolle ein Paar Kugellager , ist die Billigrolle jetzt besser als die Spitzenrolle von früher ?
> Und die Rolle ohne Kugellager war auch in der Lage seidenweich zu laufen , da benötigte man kein Kugellager.#6
> ...


 



Hallo Udo,#h

würdest du bitte mal zwei davon nennen?Aber bitte keine,die für die "Geiz ist Geil" Fraktion Spitzenklasse darstellt.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Damyl (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



cafabu schrieb:


> Und darum geht es, dass alle Hersteller, egal was sie herstellen, bei einer angeblichen Momopollage die Preise bestimmen können, solange es Leute gibt die es bezahlen..



Genau.........und irgendwann bauts einer nach, andere kaufens auf. Schon wird´s Massenproduktion und günstiger. 
Mir fällt im Augenblick nichts ein wo ein Angelhersteller ein Monopol drauf hätte #c
Das dauert aber natürlich ne Weile bis andere nachziehen..........und in der Zeit kostet es richtig Geld.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Ich persönlich lege gern ma bis zu 200 für ne gute Rute oder Rolle hin, fische auch Sportex und Co.
Anderseits hab ich auch auf ner Forellenrute ne Spro Passion drauf, weil sie mir einfach gefällt und einfach n super Preis/Leistungsverhältniss hat.
Ich denke das mit gut und geuer und schlecht und billig kann man nicht verallgemeinern.

Zum beispiel die Mitchell Elite Serie, ich hab mir eine Rute gekauft und ne Sportex in der selben Gewichtsklasse.
Die Sportex konntest du im gegensatz zu der Mitchell echt in die Tonne kloppen obwohl sie gut 100 Tacken mehr gekostet hat.
Ich denke es macht nicht den Unterschied ob man billig oder teuer kauft, sondern welche Produkte man billig und welche teuer kauft 

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Toto1980 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

#q, ohne Worte.


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



Toto1980 schrieb:


> #q, ohne Worte.


 


Brauchste Aspirin? :m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Wasn an meinem Posting falsch?


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Wasn an meinem Posting falsch?


 


@Fabi,#h

warum fühlst du dich angesprochen? Er wollte uns doch nur seine Kopfschmerzen mitteilen.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Och, kam nur so rüber


----------



## Toto1980 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

ging mir nicht um die Kopfschmerzen, sondern über diese Erbsenzählerrei, da kann man auch nen Zähl Thread aufmachen.


----------



## Yoshi (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und sorry:
> Wobbler und andere Plasteteile sind schlicht billigste Plastemassenprodukte.
> 
> Warum da die Herkunft mancher Wobbler aus dem Land der aufgehenden Sonne scheinbar eine Fanggarantie beinhaltet und Wobblerpreise rechtfertigt, die in meiner Jugend für ne komplette Ausrüstung gereicht  haben, erschliesst sich mir nicht so ganz - liegt aber vielleicht auch an meiner schwäbisch-sprasamen Herkunft..
> ;-)))



Nun ja Thomas, die "Fanggarantie" von teuren Wobblern erschließt sich einem beispielsweise aus einem ordentlichen Lauf, gescheiten Haken und guter Verarbeitung, d.h. kein Herausbrechen der Hakenverankerung im Wobbler, kein rosten der Sprengringe, etc. Frag mal die Wallerangler hier, da würde bestimmt keiner mit Billigwobblern losziehen.
Aber es geht natürlich auch gut und günstig. Z.B. nehme ich nur Rapalas, die sind gebraucht recht günstig (Illex nicht, die sind tatsächlich totl überteuert, auch noch gebraucht).


----------



## boot (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Ich fische auch günstig,sicherlich habe ich auch Teure sachen aber nicht nur Teuer.


----------



## cafabu (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Ich wollte jetzt doch mal "back to the roots"
Mit der Öffnung dieses Tröts habe ich bewusst Günstigangler als Begriff gewählt und nicht "Billigangler". Auch wollte ich keine Markendiskussion anstoßen, die hatten wir schon genug. Für mich war es die einfache Frage:
Meiner Wahrnehmung gab es früher sehr viele die bei Materialfragen sehr schnell mit Empfehlungen von Geräten der oberen Klasse dabei. Inzwischen sind viele dabei, die dann sagen: "ich fische die....." und diese Geräte sind dann aus den günstigeren Segmenten.
Ist das nun subjektiv als Wahrnehmung, oder ist es die Boardrealität?
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Zusser (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

On Topic:

Theorie: Vor 5 Jahren hatte das AB weniger aktive Mitglieder, als heute. Das können die Forenbetreiber bestätigen/dementieren.

Wenn ich mit dieser Annahme richtig liege, denke ich dass der "Trend zu günstigem Gerät" daher kommt, dass vor fünf Jahren besonders technisch interessierte und versierte Angler das Medium Internet nutzten, während inzwischen auch nicht so technisch interessierte Angler aktive Mitglieder im AB sind.

Und diese wenig technophilen Angler fischen dann naturgemäß auch preiswerteres Gerät, denen ist dann mehr an Zweckmäßigkeit als an Markenfetischismus gelegen.


----------



## Slick (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Moin 

Günstig bedeutet nicht gleich untauglich.Ich hab z.B. von jedem Preissegment Sachen je nach Einsatzzweck.Wo es natürlich auf das Material ankommt wird natürlich nicht auf die Qualität verzichtet.Ich wollte demnächst auf Waller angeln, da muss es für mich eine Mantikor Exorzist sein mit einer Penn SSM 950 und dementsprechender qualitäts Schnur.Für einen Barsch, Forelle usw reicht auch ein 0815 Equipment,aber ein bisschen sollte schon das Material taugen, das wenn man z.B. ein Anschlag setzt nicht gleich die Rolle mit fliegt.

Cheers


----------



## Damyl (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



cafabu schrieb:


> Meiner Wahrnehmung gab es früher sehr viele die bei Materialfragen sehr schnell mit Empfehlungen von Geräten der oberen Klasse dabei. Inzwischen sind viele dabei, die dann sagen: "ich fische die....." und diese Geräte sind dann aus den günstigeren Segmenten.
> Ist das nun subjektiv als Wahrnehmung, oder ist es die Boardrealität?
> Gruß Carsten


Das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Denk mal das es daran liegt das das Board inzwischen viel mehr Mitglieder hat. Damals war das eher ein kleiner elitärer Kreis der hier sofort mit Tips parat war. Günstigtips wurden sofort in der Luft zerissen, bis derjenige lieber ruhig war. Im realen Anglerleben trifft man doch auch eher Angler die mit Günstiggerät fischen, und damit zufrieden sind. Nur gaben die hier keine Tips ab. Heute hat sich das Bild scheinbar etwas gewandelt.........man steht nicht mehr allein da.
Ich wollte nicht wissen wieviele hier schon Ratschläge über Gerät gegeben haben, das sie gar nicht besitzen. Nur um gut dazustehen........


----------



## cafabu (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

moin, moin,
das mit der steigenden Mitgliederzahl scheint mir ein schlüssiges Argument zu sein. Die Vermutung von Spezialisten zum "Breitensport" liegt da sehr nahe.
Würde meine Wahrnehmung bestätigen und erklären.
                                           #6
Gruß Carsten


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



Stagger Lee schrieb:


> Ich oute mich auch. Ich bin Billigangler. Ich muß es tun weil ich sonst mein Haus in Florida, meine Beech Baron, meinen SLR und meine 3 Freundinnen nicht mehr unterhalten könnte.


 


 Freundinnen sind ja vollkommen ok. Aber bei einer dritten fängt dann doch so langsam der Luxus an.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Damyl (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Freundinnen sind ja vollkommen ok. Aber bei einer dritten fängt dann doch so langsam der Luxus an.:m
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:


Er sollte sich lieber eine Hochwertige besorgen.........
Da bestätigt sich wieder :
Wer billig nutzt holt sich 3 mal


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Ich kann Eure "Wahrnehmung" nicht ganz teilen. Es mag sicher so sein das einige "Spezialisten" hier nicht mehr aktiv sind. 
Es war zu keinem Zeitpunkt so das wenn nach *brauchbarem günstigen, nicht billigem*, Gerät gefragt wurde bloß Antworten kamen das man ausschließlich mit HighEnd-Tackle auch vernünftig angeln könnte.  

Ein sehr schönes Beispiel ist z.B. wenn nach einer guten und günstigen Rolle zum Spinnfischen gefragt wurde. Da wurden keine Stellas oder Branzinos empfohlen, sondern fast einhellig die Spro Red Arc.


----------



## micbrtls (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Zum Thema: Zu meiner Anfangszeit saß ich neben einem Markenfetischisten. Der hatte (Und das vor 24 Jahren!) ein lange Kohlefaserstellfischrute, teure Rolle..... Ich hatte meine 180 Glasfaserrute, preiswerte Rolle, bespult mit einer Stroft. Gefangen hat der nix ich aber einen schönen Aal, einen guten Hecht und einen schönen Barsch. Hatte dem empfohlen, das Preisschild an den Haken zu machen. Warum der das gar nicht lustig fand, verstehe ich bis heute nicht.

Aber es sollte an folgendes gedacht werden: Der Preis setzt sich nicht nur aus dem Einkaufspreis der Ware, sondern auch aus den jeweiligen Aufschlägen zusammen. So kann ein Produkt mit Namen das doppelte kosten als ohne. Ist das Produkt deswegen billig?

Andererseits ist es Schwachsinn, wenn jemand, der fast täglich mit der Jerkrute losgeht, eine preiswerte Rolle in die Hand zu legen. Die Rollen sind dann zu 98 % nach einer Saison Schrott. Wenn jemand jedoch selten losgeht, reicht auch eine preiswertere Rolle für unter 50 €. Von der Rute ganz zu schweigen. 

Aber: Was nützt die beste Ausrüstung, wenn der Angler sein Handwerk nicht versteht?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



micbrtls schrieb:


> Aber es sollte an folgendes gedacht werden: Der Preis setzt sich nicht nur aus dem Einkaufspreis der Ware, sondern auch aus den jeweiligen Aufschlägen zusammen. So kann ein Produkt mit Namen das doppelte kosten als ohne. *Ist das Produkt deswegen billig?*



Nein das selbe hochwertige Produkt ohne den Markennamen ist nicht billig, es ist *GÜNSTIG*!:m


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



micbrtls schrieb:


> Zum Thema: Zu meiner Anfangszeit saß ich neben einem Markenfetischisten. Der hatte (Und das vor 24 Jahren!) ein lange Kohlefaserstellfischrute, teure Rolle..... Ich hatte meine 180 Glasfaserrute, preiswerte Rolle, bespult mit einer Stroft. Gefangen hat der nix ich aber einen schönen Aal, einen guten Hecht und einen schönen Barsch. Hatte dem empfohlen, das Preisschild an den Haken zu machen. Warum der das gar nicht lustig fand, verstehe ich bis heute nicht.
> 
> Aber es sollte an folgendes gedacht werden: Der Preis setzt sich nicht nur aus dem Einkaufspreis der Ware, sondern auch aus den jeweiligen Aufschlägen zusammen. So kann ein Produkt mit Namen das doppelte kosten als ohne. Ist das Produkt deswegen billig?
> 
> ...


 

Falsch,:m

für jemand der täglich zum jerken geht,ist eine ABU Revo
sehr preiswert,denn die hält.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## cafabu (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Wenn einer täglich zum jerken geht ist er schon ein Spezialist und braucht bei einer extremen Belastung passendes Gerät.
Es handelt sich auch nicht um die Spezialisten, sondern die Anfänger, die nach bezahlbaren und brauchbaren Geräten fragen. Oder die Allrounder, die eine vielseitige Zusammenstellung suchen.
Und da war früher oft die Antwort: Vergiss es, Du brauchst mindestens das, das, das und das.... damit Du überhaupt anfangen kannst. Wobei Stuffel recht hat, oftmals war die Red Arc dabei.
Jetzt werden solche Anfragen meines Erachtens eher mit günstigen Gerätschaften bestätigt. Wo bei, wie viele sagen, günstig ist nicht gleich billig ist.
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Andal (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Wie man sich bettet, so liegt man; und wer liegt schon gerne unbequem und schlecht? Beim Angeln ists nicht anders. Jeder wie er will. Ich halte es, wenn es sich machen lässt, mit Oscar Wilde: "Das beste ist mir gerade gut genug!"


----------



## klappe (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

wer hat der kann.....

natürlich macht das fischen mit GUTEM material spass, vielleicht auch mehr als mit "billigem" gerät.
man sollte aber definitiv abwägen, was brauche ich WIRKLICH???

glaub manche übertreiben es da maßlos....
aber soll ja jeder machen wie er möchte.
fakt ist: wer billig kauft , kauft zweimal! und vor allem beim angelkram - bin selber aber ein verfechter der "schnäppchenjagd und kann mich ganz gut dem "markenfetischismus" entziehen...gut so

andererseits wenn ich mir jetzt was kaufe, will ich nicht in zwei jahren wieder losrenn und geld ausgeben, weil die qualität nicht gestimmt hat.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



Stagger Lee schrieb:


> mal ehrlich, wer will schon die einunddieselbe Rute oder Rolle sein Leben lang oder auch nur mehrere Jahre fischen? Ist es nicht so, daß man sich eher 2x im Jahr eine neue Rute oder Rolle kauft?



Wenn man sich einmal was ordentliches Kauft braucht man sich nicht aller Furz lang Ersatz kaufen.#h

Ich fische z.B. einen großen Teil meiner Ausrüstung, besonders meine Gerätschaften für Norwegen, schon seit vielen Jahren. Da sind z.B. Rollen dabei für die ich noch mit D-Mark bezahlt habe.#6 Und weil ich schon damals auf ordentliches Gerät geachtet habe habe ich auch heute noch viel Freude an den Rollen.
Und so wie mir geht es vielen die ich kenne ,auch hier im Board.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Danke für die Blumen.:m

Du hast mich ertappt, ich muss zugeben nicht nur nach Bedarf mein Tackle zu kaufen. 
Auch ich habe schon oft, wenn ich meine Frau frage zu oft, der Verlockung der Angelindustrie nachgegeben und vollkommen grundlos neue Rollen und Ruten gekauft. Und sei es bloß um sie zu besitzen....
Und dabei handelt es sich noch nichtmal um HighEnd-Tackle.|rolleyes


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



Stagger Lee schrieb:


> wobei das teuerste nicht zwangsläufig das Beste sein muß.
> 
> 
> 
> mal ehrlich, *wer will schon die einunddieselbe Rute oder Rolle sein Leben lang oder auch nur mehrere Jahre fischen?* Ist es nicht so, daß man sich eher 2x im Jahr eine neue Rute oder Rolle kauft? Das ist auch so von diesen Marketingstrategen gewollt. Kaum hat man sich das Teil gekauft, ist es auch schon wieder veraltet weil in der Zwischenzeit ein neueres Modell auf den Markt gekommen ist, welches natürlich noch viel besser ist als der Vorgänger und man es unbedingt haben muß. Selbiges Prinzip funktioniert unter anderem auch gut bei Fahrzeugen, Computern, Handys und dem ganzen Elektronikkram.


 

Ein ganz klares *ich!!!*
Das trifft nicht auf jede meiner Ruten zu,aber eine z.B.habe
ich mit vor ca. 27 Jahren zum Meeresangeln aus einem Sportex Carbon-Wallerblank mit original Fuji-Sic Ringen zu einem horrenden Preis aufgebaut.Sie begleitet mich immer noch ans Wasser und wird für kein Geld der Welt abgegeben.
Aus dieser Zeit habe ich noch 5 weitere Ruten,die mich ständig zum schweren Grundfischen begleiten.
Ausgetauscht wird in erster Linie die heutige Industrielle Massenware,die natürlich auch im Keller ist.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Olle.Ohlsson (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



zxmonaco schrieb:


> Klar ist nur, wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal.


Das kann auch gewollt so sein! Wenn ich was Neues ausprobieren will oder in eine neue Art des Angeln einsteige, möchte ich zuerst Erfahrung sammeln und einfach mal ausprobieren. Diese Phase darf auf keinen Fall ins Geld gehen.

Wenn ich dann meine Erfahrungen gesammelt habe und ganz genau weiss, was ich will, kann ich mir immer noch teureres Gerät kaufen - dann aber genau das Teil, das ich schon immer wollte.

... Ich bin aber schon oft beim billigen Tackle geblieben, weil sich herausstellte, dass es genau das war, was ich schon immer wollte. :g


----------



## Ruhrforelle (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

ich bin schüler und habe erst letztes jahr den blauen schein gemacht. ich habe garnicht die finanziellen möglichkeiten mir teures markengerät zu kaufen und rozdem konnte ich mit meinen "Billig"-ruten in der letzten saison viele fische überlisten. Das teuerste was ich mir bis jetzt gekauft habe warletzte woche eine redarc und sie ist sehr gut aber sie erfüllt wie jede andere billigrolle auch ihren zweck. ich werde auch in zukunft mein preisgünstiges angelzeug weiterbenutzen und ich schäme mich nicht dafür dies zu tun:q


----------



## klappe (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



Stagger Lee schrieb:


> wobei das teuerste nicht zwangsläufig das Beste sein muß.
> 
> 
> 
> mal ehrlich, wer will schon die einunddieselbe Rute oder Rolle sein Leben lang oder auch nur mehrere Jahre fischen?




ganz ehrlich : ich!:g

man kann ja austauschen, wenn mal was kaputt geht.......für mich ist es selbstverständlich(meistens) dinge zu benutzen und zu flicken, solange sie gut funktonieren.....


----------



## klappe (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



Olle.Ohlsson schrieb:


> Wenn ich dann meine Erfahrungen gesammelt habe und ganz genau weiss, was ich will, kann ich mir immer noch teureres Gerät kaufen - dann aber genau das Teil, das ich schon immer wollte.
> 
> ... Ich bin aber schon oft beim billigen Tackle geblieben, weil sich herausstellte, dass es genau das war, was ich schon immer wollte. :g



das würde ich auch so unterschreiben!


----------



## Yoshi (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



Ruhrforelle schrieb:


> ich bin schüler und habe erst letztes jahr den blauen schein gemacht. ich habe garnicht die finanziellen möglichkeiten mir teures markengerät zu kaufen



Doch, kannst du schon, gebraucht über Ebay z.B.


----------



## Damyl (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



Yoshi schrieb:


> Doch, kannst du schon, gebraucht über Ebay z.B.


Etwas unsichere Methode 
Kann deftig in die Hose gehen..........


----------



## Andal (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

"Mehr braucht man nicht...!" Aus dem Munde derer, die so sprechen hört es sich immer so an, als müssten sie Angeln gehen. Wenn denen das genug ist, meinetwegen, mir reicht es nicht.

Angeln ist mir mehr als der simple Fischfang. Es ist mir die wichtigste aller Beschäftigungen außerhalb meiner Arbeitswelt und es ist mir die Passion schlechthin. Nur wer auch so denkt, der wird verstehen können, warum ich diese kostbare Zeit ausschließlich mit höchster Qualität verbringen möchte. Wobei höchste Qualität nicht gleichbedeutend mit höchsten Preisen und der Fixierung auf ausschließliche Marken einhergeht. Aber auch diesen Unterschied verstehen nur die wenigsten.

Meine Geldmittel sind auch nicht von rockefeller'schem Format. Also bescheide ich mich im Spektrum der Methoden. Aber für das, wofür ich mich entscheide gilt der obige Vorsatz: Mir nur das Beste (für den gewählten Zweck)!

Aber... es ist mir auch völlig wurscht, was anderen genügt. Wenn einer meint, es reicht ihm ein Besenstil, dann solls mir Recht sein, es ist sein Ding.


----------



## Damyl (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



Andal schrieb:


> "Mehr braucht man nicht...!" Aus dem Munde derer, die so sprechen hört es sich immer so an, als müssten sie Angeln gehen. Wenn denen das genug ist, meinetwegen, mir reicht es nicht.
> 
> Angeln ist mir mehr als der simple Fischfang. Es ist mir die wichtigste aller Beschäftigungen außerhalb meiner Arbeitswelt und es ist mir die Passion schlechthin. Nur wer auch so denkt, der wird verstehen können, warum ich diese kostbare Zeit ausschließlich mit höchster Qualität verbringen möchte. Wobei höchste Qualität nicht gleichbedeutend mit höchsten Preisen und der Fixierung auf ausschließliche Marken einhergeht. Aber auch diesen Unterschied verstehen nur die wenigsten.
> 
> ...



Darum gehts doch hier gar nicht.......|kopfkrat
Das Thema hier ist doch ein ganz anderes.


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

@Andal #h

Einfach einen neuen Thread aufmachen 
z.B 
"Das beste ist für mich gut genug"


----------



## Andal (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Wieso?

Die Begriffe "preiswert", "günstig", "Qualität" sind doch nicht trennbar und was "das Beste" ist, kann auch nur jeder für sich ganz alleine entscheiden.

Dem einen genügt Fast Food und der andere zelbriert Slow Food. Satt macht beides. Lästig wirds nur, wenn die beiden Esser anfangen zu missionieren. In diesem Sinne... viel Freude beim weiterschreiben... tschöhö!


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Qualität ist durchaus auch ein sehr subjektives Empfinden.


----------



## Ulli3D (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Qualität ist eigentlich nichts subjektives sondern ist die Übereinstimmung von Fakten/ Eigenschaften mit den vorher festgelegten Anforderungen. 

Also, eine 2,69 m lange Rute ist qualitativ minderwertig, wenn sie 2,70 m sein soll.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



Stagger Lee schrieb:


> Wenn man nur mal in den Kleinanzeigen unter "Verkäufe" schaut, findet man jede Menge teures Gerät welches alles als "sehr gut" und oftmals auch als "neu und ungefischt" angepriesen wird. Da frage ich mich oft:
> "Wer kauft sich für 300€ eine Rute oder Rolle, legt diese einige Monate in den Keller und verkauft sie dann wieder mit Verlust?"



Kaum einer der bei klarem Verstand ist.
Wer allerdings wert auf bestmögliche Performance und Qualität legt ist selbst mit den ausführlichen Angaben die die Hersteller + diverse Foren im Internet liefern häufig nciht in der Lage die beste Rute für das jewailige Einsatzgebiet zu finden.

Also bestellt man einfach die 2 oder 3 Favoriten und testet selbst welche für einen selbst die passende ist.
Die anderen werden dann halt als "Nur 2x gefischt, neuwertiger Zustand" wieder verkauft.
Der Wertverlust bei Highend Gerät ist recht gering, darum kann man sowas Problemlos machen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Qualität ist eigentlich nichts subjektives sondern ist die Übereinstimmung von Fakten/ Eigenschaften mit den vorher festgelegten Anforderungen.
> 
> Also, eine 2,69 m lange Rute ist *qualitativ* minderwertig, wenn sie 2,70 m sein soll.


 


Nicht quantitativ? :m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Algon (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Wenn ich manche "Billigangler" bzw. "Günstigangler" höre, hört sich das für mich an wie:
"*Ich muß ja angeln *und dafür reicht auch der Billigkram."
Ich sehe das anders:
"*Ich gehe sehr gerne angeln* und lasse mir das auch was kosten."
Bsp.
Briefmarkensammler kommen ja auch nicht auf die Idee nur billig oder günstige Marken zu sammeln.|supergri

Wenn man an seinem Hobby mit Herzblut hängt, ist man auch bereit sich das was kosten zulassen.

MfG Algon


----------



## Algon (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



Stagger Lee schrieb:


> _Wenn man nur mal in den Kleinanzeigen unter "Verkäufe" schaut, findet man jede Menge teures Gerät welches alles als "sehr gut" und oftmals auch als "neu und ungefischt" angepriesen wird. Da frage ich mich oft:
> "Wer kauft sich für 300€ eine Rute oder Rolle, legt diese einige Monate in den Keller und verkauft sie dann wieder mit Verlust?"_


 
naja, evtl. war es ja ein Geschenck, 
-oder es hat sich was an der persönlichen Situation geändert, 
-oder man hat sich was Besseres gekauft, 
-oder die Alte hat das teure Teil in der der Garage gefunden


MfG Algon


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



Stagger Lee schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht und bin der Meinung, daß eher das Gegenteil der Fall ist.
> Wenn ich bereit wäre für eine Rute oder Rolle 300€ auszugeben dann würde ich mir die "neu" im Laden kaufen und nicht "fast neu" für 250, 270 oder 280 Euros aus dem Netz.



Wenn Du da mal nicht auf dem Holzweg bist. Wenn hier im Flohmarkt z.B. einer eine 2 Monate alte, 1x gefischte, Avet MXJ 
für 150,-€ anbieten würde wäre das gute Stück im Handumdrehen weg.  
Oder noch ein Beispiel, in habe hier eine GTi320 liegen. Für die habe ich damals (1998) 112,95Mark bezahlt. Wenn ich diese Rolle heute bei eBay zum Verkauf anbiete bekomme ich locker 50,-€ oder gar mehr. 
Oder wenn man überelegt was für eine gut erhaltene DAM Quick Royal bezahlt wird.

Es kommt halt immer drauf an was angeboten wird. Für Billigschrott wird man beim Wiederverkauf natürlich selten einen vernünftigen Preis bekommen, wenn man's überhaupt weiter bringt.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



Stagger Lee schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht und bin der Meinung, daß eher das Gegenteil der Fall ist.
> Wenn ich bereit wäre für eine Rute oder Rolle 300€ auszugeben dann würde ich mir die "neu" im Laden kaufen und nicht "fast neu" für 250, 270 oder 280 Euros aus dem Netz. Aber wenn das wirklich gängige Praxis ist, so wären dies Kunden wie sie sich die Angelindustrie nicht besser wünschen könnte.



Ja das ist in entsprechenden Foren wirklich gängige Praxis das entweder halt mehrere gleichzeitig bestellt werden oder nacheinander durchprobiert. 

Geht vorwiegend um Importgerät das häufig noch ne Ecke teurer als 300€ ist, das kann man eben nicht mal eben irgendwo im laden befummeln , es sei denn man fliegt mal schnell nach Japan.
Garantie ansprüche etc. hat man als Selbstimporteur eh kaum, darum ists vollkommen Wurst ob man ne Nagelneue Rute in der Hand hat oder eine die schon 1x probegefischt wurde.
Im Gegenteil, wenn man den Verkäufer kennt kann man so sichergehen das die Qualität auch stimmt (was z.B. bei Highend US Tackle nicht immer der fall ist).

Preisverlust ist bei solchem quasi neuen Gerät minimal ,beläuft sich meistens auf nicht viel mehr als die Portokosten hängt aber auch n bisschen davon ab wie grade die nachfrage ist.

Aber selbst deutlich gebrauchtes Tackle in der Preisklasse wird viel verkauft, Wenn man z.B. eine 500€ Rolle für 320€ bekommen kann die in technisch einwandfreiem Zustand ist und nur n paar kleinere optische Mängel, dann hat man idr. was wesentlich besseres als wenn man sich für 320€ ne neue Rolle holt.
Das ganze funktioniert in kleineren Spezialisierten Foren natürlichw esentlich besser als hier im AB , da man dort die Verkäufer meistens halbwegs gut kennt und das nötige Vertrauen für solche Käufe da ist.
Gibt auch einen online shop mit einer großen Auswahl an used Daiwa und Shimano Baitcastern , der sich durch eine faire Beurteilung des zustandes und daran angepasste preise auszeichnet.
m


----------



## FehmarnAngler (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



Stagger Lee schrieb:


> das wären alles Gründe die ich einsehen würde und auch wenn es sich um Sammlerstücke oder Liebhaberstücke handelt. Ich kann mir aber beim Besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass z.B. eine neue Stradic, die nagelneu im Laden ca. 180€ kostet, gebraucht im Netz für 170, oder 160€, reißenden Absatz findet. Da müsste der Preis schon noch etwas nach unten rutschen und wäre somit für den Verkäufer kein gutes Geschäft mehr.


 

Der Kochtoppangler ist von Hi-End Tackle ausgegangen und nicht von mittelklasse Gerät das es in jedem Shop immer gibt...... #h



...ich weiß, 180€ sind ne Stange Geld, aber ne ganz andere Dimension wenn vorher als Beispiel 400€ Tackle genannt wurde...


----------



## teddy- (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

hallo

irgendwie habt ihr ja alle recht außer eineige wenige hin oder her jeder hat angelgeschirr was für den einen

billig
günstig 
teuer

ist

manche hauen mit ihrer 350euro rute oder rolle auf den schlamm der eine sagt zu teuer der andere sagt zu billig 


nicht zu vergessen die leute mit ner teuren rute im schrank und gehn mit ner 10euro telerute ans wasser


----------



## Yoshi (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



Damyl schrieb:


> Etwas unsichere Methode
> Kann deftig in die Hose gehen..........



Nö, weshalb? 99% der Deals laufen gut ab, meine Erfahrung.


----------



## Zusser (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



Yoshi schrieb:


> Nö, weshalb? 99% der Deals laufen gut ab, meine Erfahrung.



Da stimme ich dir zu - und hänge sogar noch eine 9 hinter dem Komma an.
Meine Bilanz: 1 (!) Totalausfall bei über 1200 eBay-Käufen.

Und 100% Positive bei über 600 Verkäufen.

Es handelt sich dabei natürlich nicht nur um Angelsachen.


----------



## Enker (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Moin Moin,

High-End Artikel sind immer unverhältnismäßig teuer.
Für die 10% die solche Artikel vieleicht wirklich mehr bringen bezahlst du 100% oder noch wesentlich mehr an Geld drauf. Die letzten Nuancen an einer Produktentwicklung und die neuesten Technologien muss man überall sehr teuer bezahlen. Dabei muss diese neue Technologie sogar nicht mal unbedingt besser sein. Es gibt immer einen allgemeinen Entwicklungsstand an einem Produkt und dieser ist oft Preisleistungsmäßig am besten. Technologieextras muss man teuer bezahlen. Fehlende oder veraltete Technologie wird zum Ramsch.


Auch kann man sich darüber streiten, ab wo man den Mehrpreis nur als Luxus bezeichnen kann. Viele Sachen, auch im Angelsport, sind reiner Luxus und haben (fast) nichts mit besserer Performance zu tun.


Was mich bei manchen Anglern mit "High-End" Tackle stört ist, dass sie behaupten man fängt damit wesentlich besser oder noch besser man kann "nur" damit fangen. Würde jemand behaupten ne Rolex zeigt die Zeit besser an, als ne Funkarmbanduhr vom Aldi?
Nein richtig. Angler tun so was.


Was die Lebensdauer von Produkten angeht bestreite ich nicht, dass diese bei teuren Artikeln besser ist. Aber ein Produkt das doppelt so lange hält kostet das fünffache (ok hat dann aber auch diese 10% mehr Performance). Von daher könnte man besser viele Artikel mit dem guten Preisleistungsverhältnis kaufen.

Also falls man nicht professioneller Wettkampfangler ist, der vieleicht diese letzen Nuancen am Tackle braucht um zu gewinnen, ist das teure Tackle reiner Luxus.
Ich habe kein Problem mit Luxus, aber man sollte ihn halt auch als solchen bezeichnen und sich nicht der Illusion hingeben man würde damit von der eigentlichen Leistung her was viel bessers haben.

Der Großteil des Tackles was ich habe ist eher günstig bzw. Preisleistungsorientiert.
Ich besitzte aber halt auch teurere Gerätschaften und steh dazu das dies Luxusartikel sind.


Macht doch mal den Versuch mit drei Ruten für je 100€ zu fischen und dann den Versuch mit einer Rute für 300€ zu fischen.
Womit fängt man wohl mehr in derselben Zeit?


................Billig.....guter Standart..High-End.....Luxus
Leistung....60%.....100%..............120%..........121%
Haltbarkeit 30%.....100%..............140%..........141% 
Preis.........40%.....100%............. 300%..........>500%


Freude am Angeln: Unbezahlbar


----------



## teddy- (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

#halles wird gut #h


----------



## Borg (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



Enker schrieb:


> Würde jemand behaupten ne Rolex zeigt die Zeit besser an, als ne Funkarmbanduhr vom Aldi?
> Nein richtig. Angler tun so was.



Besser nicht, aber länger ....Während eine Rolex bei entsprechender Behandlung und regelmässigen Revisionen die Zeit auch nach 3 Generationen noch präzise anzeigt, kannste die ALDI-Uhr i. d. R. nach ein bis zwei Jahren in die Tonne kicken....ist zumindest meine Erfahrung....und über die Qualität der verbauten Teile brauchen wir da glaub ich gar net erst anzufangen. Weiterhin bekomme ich für eine Rolex beim Wiederverkauf auch noch entsprechend Kohle, da der Wertverlust selbst über Jahrzehnte gering ist, was man von ner Aldiuhr jetzt net sagen kann. D. h. wir reden von einer Art Kapitalanlage. Für den Einen ist es vielleicht völlig uninteressant, ob eine Uhr 50 Jahre hält, der Andere legt aber vielleicht großen Wert drauf. Also kauft sich der Eine ne Aldiuhr und der Andere ne Rolex, Glashütte, Lange & Söhne, etc. Ja, letztendlich zeigen alle Uhren nur die Zeit an, aber was die Verarbeitung, Qualität und Haltbarkeit angeht, verteilt halt jeder individuell seine Prioritäten.

Ähnlich ist das bei den Angelklamotten doch auch. Der Eine kauft sich ne Rolle für 20,- € und wenn die nach ein bis zwei Jahren im Eimer ist, kauft er sich halt ne neue. Der Andere will aber eine Rolle die perfekt sein und 10 Jahre halten soll. Dafür legt er dann halt 100,- € auf den Tisch des Hauses.

Natürlich ist es Schwachsinn zu sagen, dass teures Equipement besser fängt als günstiges, aber mir persönlich macht es einfach mehr Spass mit hochwertigen Produkten zu angeln und jeder der Gegenteiliges behauptet, hat in meinen Augen noch nicht mit s. g. High-Tech Equipement geangelt oder macht das High-Tech Tackle nur deshalb schlecht, weil er selbst es sich nicht leisten kann! Denn dass der Mensch in unserer heutigen Gesellschaft vor Neid und Missgunst beinahe platzt, ist ja nun auch kein grosses Geheimnis . So ist das nunmal in einer Leistungsgesellschaft wo nur "höher, weiter, schneller" zählt. 

Bin ich also wieder bei dem Punkt, dass doch jeder damit angeln soll, was er persönlich gut findet und was in sein Budget passt!

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Algon (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Was mich wundert ist, 
das es heute wirklich noch Leute gibt die denken das sie was geschenkt bekommen.

#h
MfG Algon


----------



## Deluxe601 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Nunja - das glaubt wohl keiner.

Aber es hängt wohl auch von der Nutzungsfrequenz ab, ob sich Oberklasseprodukte lohnen, oder ob es auch die Mittelklasse tut.

Nicht jeder ist ein Hardcoreangler...

Und nicht jeder hat den Spleen, seinen Vereinskollegen die teure Superausrüstung vorzuführen - darum geht es nämlich auch so manchem, der sich das Zeugs kauft, ohne es sich wirklich leisten zu können. Aus reiner Repräsentationssucht...


----------



## PapaBear (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Sich die neueste und teuerste Ausrüstung zu kaufen nur um zu protzen ist ja genauso bescheuert wie sich nen mordsteuer aufgemotzten Schlitten zu kaufen, nur um die nächsten 20 Jahre nur von Leitungswasser, Toastbrot und Mortadella zu leben. Weil man sonst die Raten nicht mehr zahlen kann.


----------



## teddy- (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

genau und der wagen steht nur in der einfahrt für die nachbarn

gruß teddy


----------



## cafabu (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

moin, moin,
das mit der Rolex finde ich einen guten und interessanten Vergleich, der bei unseren Gerätschaften aus meiner Sicht übertragbar ist.
- Rolex baut nur noch absolute high end Einzeluhren (Unikate) in der Firma selbst.
- Alle Serienuhren (und die sind noch unerschwinglich genug) werden seit langem in Asien zusammengeschraubt.
- Sie sind eine Anschaffung fürs Leben.
Ich besitze eine Uhr meines Vaters, gegenüber einer Rolex damals recht günstig, die seit 80 Jahren noch auf die Sekunde genau geht.
Nun mag jeder sich daraus etwas denken, wie es ihm gefällt.
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wenn der Porsche dauernd in der Werkstatt steht, der Skoda Octavia aber jeden Tag im Jahr bis auf einen halben fährt und fährt, dann darf man sich schon exakter fragen, was wieviel taugt. |kopfkrat



DET, du entäuscht mich mit deiner so dahin gesagten Aussage:

Der ADAC hat heute den Auto-Preis "Gelber Engel" vergeben.

Als bester Gebrauchtwagen wurde auf Basis der der Pannenstatistik und  Kundenzufriedenheit der Porsche 911 in der Kategorie "Qualität"  ausgezeichnet.

Gerade dein Beispiel mit dem Porsche widerlegt dich hinsichtlich der diskutierten "Qualität".


----------



## porbeagle (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

*Günstigangler  *ich habs 3 mal gelesen bis ich wusste um was das es geht.
Es ist doch auch so das durchs Internet egal ob Asien oder die Staaten wir viel leichter an günstiges Gerät kommen.
Wenn du 1992 die geilsten Twister wolltest konnste die im Laden kaufen oder hast durch 1000 Umwege die Adresse eines Händlers in den USA bekommen und deine Dollar dann per Post hingesendet.
Heute alles übers WEB ohne aufzustehen.
Nur bei manchen Sachen ist es einfach so `Wer zu Billig kauft Kauft zweimal`


----------



## krixo (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

naja bin bis sommer noch student und kann mir deswegen nicht besonders viel angelsachen leisten. da tun schon die knapp 20 euro für tageskarte, sprit und köder jedesmal weh wenn ich fischen geh #c und von einer teueren ausrüstung kann ich derzeit nur träumen.... 

fische jetzt schon seit jahren mit den selben 3 ruten 

- eine starke für raubfische und karpfen
- eine allround für friedfisch/aal/grundangeln
- eine leichte für spinnen auf barsche und stippen 

und mit 3 rollen jeweils ungefähr angepasst an jeweils eine der oben genannten ruten. habe auf den ersatzspulen halt andere schnurstärken. sind alles samt askari produkte oder schnäppchen vom händler meines vertrauens.

naja was soll ich sagen ich fang trotzdem meine fische und hab spass am angeln #c 

die einzige "großinvestion" von meinem ersten (hoffentlich dicken  ) gehalt nach abschluß meines studium wird ein "gute" karpfenrute und rolle sein damit ich mal mit 2 ruten auf "große" ansitzen kann

denke werd für beides zusammen knapp 150 ausgeben aber das wars dann auch schon was in nächster zeit geplant ist.

bevor ich 500 euro für ne rute und rolle ausgeb fahr ich lieber ne woche in den urlaub oder hol mir nen vernünftigen laptop, ferseher dolby sourround oder was weiss ich für nen schnickschnack  

die hautpsache bein angeln ist doch immer noch ne gute zeit am wasser zu haben, ab und an mal nen fisch zu landen und die seele baumeln zu lassen und nicht mit high-end stuff am wasser auf rekordjagd zu gehn (sorry ist nur meine bescheidene meinung)


----------



## zxmonaco (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



krixo schrieb:


> bevor ich 500 euro für ne rute und rolle ausgeb fahr ich lieber ne woche in den urlaub oder hol mir nen vernünftigen laptop, ferseher dolby sourround oder was weiss ich für nen schnickschnack



Ich gehe 200 Tage im Jahr ans Wasser, bei dem Verschleiß, und often Gebrauch, greife ich lieber tiefer in die Tasche.
Wenn ich dann mal mehr ausgebe soll die Optik auch Stimmen.

Schnick- Schnack kann ich verzichten, bin lieber am Wasser anstatt vorm Fehnsehr.


----------



## Brikz83 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Boah....wie geht sowas neben der Arbeit? Da kann ich nur neidvoll mitlesen.


----------



## Udo561 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



zxmonaco schrieb:


> Ich gehe 200 Tage im Jahr ans Wasser, bei dem Verschleiß, und often Gebrauch, greife ich lieber tiefer in die Tasche.
> .



Hi,
na ja , ich komme auf ca. 250 Tage im Jahr die ich am oder auf dem Wasser verbringe , aber bei mir verschleißt nichts.
Und das obwohl ich mit günstigem Gerät angele 
Muss man davon ausgehen das hochpreisiges Gerät schneller verschleißt ?
Gruß Udo


----------



## zxmonaco (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Rollen haben selbst verständlich Verschleiß. Das kam vielleicht falsch rüber, soll nicht heißen, das ich mir nach 1 Jahr immer neue Tackles hole.
Aber wenn ich es schon so betreibe, macht es mir persönlich mehr Spaß was hochwertiges in der Hand zu haben.

Und warum soll ich nicht den ein oder anderen Cent ins Hobby stecken, wenns vorhaben ist, und ich auf andere Dinge nicht verzichten muss
Ich denke jeder sollte das selber für sich entscheiden, nur sollte die Quali stimmen.
Viele empfinden es auch eher als Statussymbol, das beste Bespiel ist ne Stella .......
Und dies soll ja nicht das Ziel sein.


----------



## krixo (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



zxmonaco schrieb:


> Ich gehe 200 Tage im Jahr ans Wasser, bei dem Verschleiß, und often Gebrauch, greife ich lieber tiefer in die Tasche.
> Wenn ich dann mal mehr ausgebe soll die Optik auch Stimmen.
> 
> Schnick- Schnack kann ich verzichten, bin lieber am Wasser anstatt vorm Fehnsehr.




na gut dann ist das evtl was anderes wenn man so oft am wasser ist. 

bin im jahr vielleicht 10 mal am wasser wenns hochkommt #c spiel halt noch 3 mal die woche fußball und geh mir am wochenende gerne mal einen trinken  

bei mir ist das ganze halt mehr nen hobby auf das ich den zeiten zurückgreife wo ich echt mal meine ruhe brauche und da ist mir der erfolg dann eigentlich zweitrangig. werf dann meist meine köder aus und verbring dann den tag mit lesen, musik hören und nachdenken und kontrollier halt ab und an mal meine ruten. bin also meist nicht sooo aktiv bei der sache  

evtl kommt es bei den investitionen auch drauf an, welchen stellenwert das hobby für einen selber hat. wobei ich mir jetzt auch nie fußballschuhe für über 40 euro holen würde...


----------



## Angler9999 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



mlkzander schrieb:


> es gibt keine toprollen von jenzi................
> ruten hingegen schon
> 
> ist aber nen geiles thema, ich hol mir grad chips und bier
> ...


 

Bier schon um  12:53 Uhr ??? #t#t#t


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> na ja , ich komme auf ca. 250 Tage im Jahr die ich am oder auf dem Wasser verbringe ,* aber bei mir verschleißt nichts.*
> Und das obwohl ich mit günstigem Gerät angele
> Muss man davon ausgehen das hochpreisiges Gerät schneller verschleißt ?
> Gruß Udo


 



Mir hat auch noch kein Ukelei Rute,Rolle oder Kescher
zerlegt.Also,das billigste ist immer noch das beste.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



Enker schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> High-End Artikel sind immer unverhältnismäßig teuer.
> Für die 10% die solche Artikel vieleicht wirklich mehr bringen bezahlst du 100% oder noch wesentlich mehr an Geld drauf. Die letzten Nuancen an einer Produktentwicklung und die neuesten Technologien muss man überall sehr teuer bezahlen. Dabei muss diese neue Technologie sogar nicht mal unbedingt besser sein. Es gibt immer einen allgemeinen Entwicklungsstand an einem Produkt und dieser ist oft Preisleistungsmäßig am besten. Technologieextras muss man teuer bezahlen. Fehlende oder veraltete Technologie wird zum Ramsch.
> ...


 


Ob ein Netz für 200€ nicht noch mehr fängt als die drei Ruten
für je 100€?
Ist also noch eine Menge Einsparungspotential da.Und man spart auch noch die teuren Köder.:m


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Siever (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

@Udo: wie angelt man denn als Familienvater an 250Tagen im Jahr!!?? Ist ja traumhaft!

Zum Thema:
Wenn man sich die "100€-Aktion" der Fisch und Fang anschaut, könnte man glauben, dass man für unter 100€ erfolgreich und preiswert fischen kann. Stimmt auch, nur wurde dabei nie untersucht, wie langlebig das Gerät auch ist (der Test geht immer 24Stunden). Ich bezweifel, dass Produkte dieser Kategorie für Leute, die an über 200Tagen im Jahr angeln, dauerhaft geeignet sind.
Es wurde bisher immer viel zum Thema Qualität geschrieben. Für mich bedeutet Qualität, dass mein Gerät zufriedenstellend arbeitet und vor allem langlebig ist. Natürlich darf es auch schön aussehen. Ich habe 1994 zu meinem 10. Geburtstag eine 3m SilstarRute mit 40gr. Wurfgewicht bekommen und bin damit völlig planlos, aber erfolgreich an der Nordsee auf Plattfische mit fetten Brandungsbleien gegangen. Die Rute hat das ausgehalten und wird noch heute von mir gefischt, allerdings nur beim Ansitzangeln und auch der Länge bzw. dem Wurfgewicht entsprechend. Für mich ist die Qualität dieser Rute, die damals recht günstig (vielleicht 50Mark) war, zweifelslos bewiesen.
Beim Ansitzangeln komme ich auf ca. 30 Angeltage, beim Spinnfischen auf ca. 20 Tage im Jahr. Hierbei lege ich vor allem Wert auf die Qualität der Kleinteile. Leider sind diese dann teurer, aber bei Wirbeln, Haken, Stahlvorfächern etc. sollte man schon auf eine bewährte Marke zurück greifen, da ich mit Kleinteilen von Askarihausmarken, Aldisachen etc. keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht habe.

Wer aber Markengeräte nur kauft um zu protzen, ist zweifelsfrei ein Idiot bzw. ein ganz armer Wicht!

Qualität ist also auch ein subjktiver Eindruck, der aus persönlichen Erfahrungen und Vorlieben entsteht.


----------



## Siever (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Da hast du recht,denn Stahlvorfächer binde ich aus Markenteilen ebenfalls selber und ich behaupte,dass diese hochwertiger und teilweise günstiger sind,als fertiggebundene.


----------



## Udo561 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



Siever schrieb:


> @Udo: wie angelt man denn als Familienvater an 250Tagen im Jahr!!?? Ist ja traumhaft!



Hi,
Sohnemann haben wir ins Kinderheim gesteckt und meine Frau ist froh wenn ich aus dem Haus bin 

Ich habe das Glück direkt am Wasser zu wohnen , so kann ich mal eben wann immer ich Lust habe ans Wasser gehen.
Im Frühjahr und Sommer bin ich meist vor dem Frühstück für 3 Stunden am Wasser.
Meine Frau piepst mich dann an wenns Frühstück fertig ist.
Oft bin ich dann Nachmittags oder abends mit dem Boot nochmals für 2-3 Stunden los. 
Gruß Udo
ps. achso , das funktioniert auch nur weil ich schon über 10 Jahre in Rente bin


----------



## lonesome (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Huhu,

ich finde es geht beides: Man kann gutes kaufen zu günstigen Preisen, aber es muss ja nicht das Neuste vom Neusten sein!

Ich greife gerne auf Auslaufware zurück und wage auch schon mal Experimente. Ne schöne Cherrywood oder Mitchell Spinrute mit verschiedenen Aktionen, Längen und Wurfgewichten bekommt man schon mal für nen schlanken Euro, dazu habe ich mir angewöhnt keinen Rollensalat mehr zu veranstallten. Ich sehe zu, möglichst baugleiche zu bekommen die dann sehr verschieden bespult sind, so das ich dann nur die Spulen wechseln muss. Da hängen dann an genannten Ruten 7€- Shakespear Rollen die Kugelgelagert, gut werfbar und hohe Übersetzung haben dran. Für Killerbarsche bis 80 cm reichen die vll nicht, aber nen Zander kommt auch bis zum Kescher (< Erbstück).
Wobbler, Spinner, Twister, Gufis,... bekommt man als Sortiment auch schon mal günstig und gefangen habe ich damit auch. Und reißt mal was in der Steinpackung ab spring ich nicht vor Wut in den Kanal und reiß Schiffsschrauben ab.

Ok, wenn es "was Besonderes" sein soll: Das nehme ich gerne im Angelladen beim Stöbern direkt mit.

Zum Stippen reicht -wie hier gesagt und auch oft am Wasser zu sehen-  nen Stock. Da tut es es auch mal ne Fieberglasrute billiger Bauart, ne 6€ Rolle (ja, auch hier habe ich auf Tauschbarkeit geachtet, und verschieden bespult) und nen Maiskorn am Haken.
Solche Killer schwimmen nicht im Kanal das sie mir da nen Knoten rein machen.

Auf der anderen Seite: Wird der Fisch spezieller (Waller zB) sollte das Material passender sein. Ebenso beim Meeresangeln sehe ich da in besserem -teureren- Material absolut seinen Sinn, und vor einem Norwegenurlaub würde es wohl beim Stammi teuer werden. 

Ich bin Wiedereinsteiger. Habe mir alles nun neu besorgt nachdem ich einen Totalverlust hatte und bisher hat am Wasser keiner gelacht über das Material. Und ich denke es reicht mir auch für die nächsten Jahren. Klar kann an sich mal nen Leckerchen gönnen, aber ich finde hier liegt viel im Auge des Betrachters. Für Angler die hier eine Ersatzreligion haben und Spaß an Neuigkeiten, denen sei es natürlich gegönnt. Für die eher Freizeitbetonten die sich auch für Fische unter 1m freuen, kann es auch billiger sein. Wichtig finde ich eher eine breitere Aufstellung des Equipments. Ob auf einem (laufenden) Kupferspinner Marke oder Made in.... steht, der sei an das Video "Hecht auf Möhre" erinnert


----------



## Koghaheiner (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Seit ich eine eigene Marke/Firma habe kann ich nicht mehr ruhigen Gewissens irgendwo Markenware, egal in welchem Bereich, kaufen. Bei teuren Produkten/Marken steckt min 70 % Marketing dahinter. Ich will nicht bestreiten das teure Marken einige tolle Sachen haben, das sind allerdings Leuchtturm Produkte die auch nur wenig verkauft werden aber den Ruf der Firma ausmachen. An diesen wird nicht das große Geld verdient, da wegen der kleinen Stückzahlen und der teuren Fertigung die Marge gering ist, die Massenprodukte machens. Und genau diese Teile, z.b. Rutenblanks, kommen aus den gleichen Fabriken in China, Taiwan oder Vietnam wie die der "Günstigmarken" und sind oft genug auch noch baugleich. Da wird dann der Markenname draufgepappt und schon sind die Dinger im VK 2x so teuer.  
Der Rest ist Werbung. Guckt euch nur mal die Magazine durch, was glaubt ihr warum Markenprodukte soviel Werbung schalten können? Wahrscheinlich nicht weil die Gewinnspanne so klein ist |rolleyes

nur meine Meinung und Erfahrungen zu diesem Thema

Gruß

Kogha


----------



## Udo561 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



Stagger Lee schrieb:


> und das mit 48???????
> Verrätst du mir wie das funktioniert?



Hi,
ich hatte vor vielen jahren einen Autounfall bei dem ich mir so ziemliche alle Knochen gebrochen hatte.
Da ich das Glück hatte und es sich um einen Wegeunfall handelte stand ich mich mit der Rente finanziell nicht schlechter als wenn ich arbeiten würde , zudem hatte ich noch eine Berufsunfähigkeitsversicherung 
Da musste ich nicht lange überlegen und hatte mich für die Rente entschieden.
Mit 36 dann die Rente beantragt , mit 37 hatte ich sie durch
Gruß Udo


----------



## Tommi-Engel (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

@ Koghaheiner
Du hast absolut recht. |rolleyes


----------



## Siever (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

@Udo: auch wenn man vielleicht mit dir tauschen möchte (was die Freizeit angeht) so möchte ich nie so einen schlimm Unfall haben. Schön, dass du es überlebt hast und du jetzt so schöne Fische am wunderbaren Leukermeer fängst (meine Ex hatte damals nen Wohnwagen da...)

Zum Thema: mir fällt noch ein, dass langlebigkeit von Angelsachen auch etwas damit zu tun hat, wie man mit dem Gerät umgeht. Wenn ich mir manche Leute ansehe, die ihre Ruten und Rollen in jede Ritze bzw. auf jeden Sandboden legen....


----------



## Tommi-Engel (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



Siever schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir manche Leute ansehe, die ihre Ruten und Rollen in jede Ritze bzw. auf jeden Sandboden legen....


Zu denen gehöre ich z.b.|rolleyes
Bei mir fliegen auch schon mal Ruten von der einen Ecke in die andere Ecke auf dem Boot, wenn sie gerade im Weg sind.
Ich möchte mich auf auf das Angeln konzentrieren können, und nicht darauf das mein Tackle heile bleibt.
Das sind für mich nur Gebrauchsobjekte.
Deswegen wird man auch nie High End Gerät finden, sondern immer nur nieder- bis mittelpreisiges Tackle (sofern das Preis / Leistungsverhältnis stimmt)


----------



## Siever (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Nee, so war das auch nicht gemeint.  Ich lege meine Ruten auch nicht auf Seide, aber die Jugendangler aus meinen Verein wundern sich manchmal über Sand, Dreck und merkwürdiges Knacken in der Rolle. Oder über Perücken oder abgebrochene Spitzen weil man seine Angel ins Gebüsch gelegt hat. Und dann sind die entsprechenden Hersteller schlecht.

Ach ja,und mein Werkzeug schmeisse ich auch nicht unbedingt in den Dreck bzw. ich mache es dann wieder vernünftig sauber.
|rolleyes


----------



## Siever (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Das war auch auf Tommis Aussage bezogen,da er sein Angelwerkzeug in brennslichen Situationen auch schon mal von der einen Ecke des Bootes in die andere wirft. Da ich diese Situationen nur am Ufer kenne, meine ich, dass ich versuche,meine Ruten auch dann möglichst vorsichtig aus dem Weg zu räumen.


----------



## teddy- (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

hmm nur weil blanks aus ein und dem selben werk kommen sind sie nicht gleich da ist ein himmelweiter unterschied ich habe in so einem werk gearbeitet (nicht für angelsachen ) es gibt verschiedene producktpläne in ein und der selben fertigungsanlage 

also leute der unterschied ist da hin oder her

nichts für ungut jedem das seine


----------



## Gemini (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Sehe ich ähnlich, wobei es aber schon genug Beispiele für Badge-Engineering auch in der Angelgeräteindustrie gibt.

Rodpods, Bissanzeiger, Zelte, Stühle etc. mit riesen Preisunterschied die sich lediglich durch den Aufdruck mit dem Markenlogo unterscheiden.

Die gleichen OEMs bieten aber auch immer Contract Manufacturing an. Kunde A definiert ein Produkt bis ins Detail, die Spezifikationen, Material-Güte, Verpackungsqualität, Endkontrolle, der Hersteller baut es dann. 

Kommt aber immer noch aus der gleichen Fabrik in der Kunde B seine Ware ordert ohne die gleiche Güte aus Preisgründen zu fordern.

Zum Thema:
Meiner Meinung nach gibt es sehr viele Gründe für Markenprodukte und auch Highend, selbst bei Angelzeugs. 

Manchmal machen es halt die Feinheiten aus, speziell wenn man oft am Wasser ist. 

Trotzdem fängt man mit Highendtackle nicht automatisch mehr. 
Leben und leben lassen oder jedem das seine würde ich sagen..!


----------



## entspannt (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Ich gebe Maximal 100 € für eine Rute aus und für Rollen immer so um die 80€. Das Gerät in dieser Preisklasse ist Top. Zugegeben ist das keine Super Günstiges Zeug aber ich habe für Jahre Ruhe. Einmal im Jahr werden die Rollen gepflegt, hier und da ein bissl Fett und ein Tröpfchen Öl und gut ist. Ok ok ich habe mir auchmal einen Leckerbissen gegönnt aber so ist das wenn man sich in ein Röllchen verliebt hat. Aber sowas ist die Ausnahme. Rollen suche ich meist gebraucht bei Ebay, das dauert zwar meist länger bis etwas auftaucht was ich haben will. Aber dafür habe ich dann viel gespart und was feines. Wichtig ist dabei aber auch das man sich von Anfang an festlegt was man bereit ist zu zahlen. In meiner Jugend habe ich viel mit sehr günstigen Sachen gefischt das ging auch Super nur waren dann Rollen schonmal nach einem Jahr durch das war dann so die Rolle für 30DM Geschichte....oder noch schlimmer Bremse klemmt, Fisch verloren......seitdem nur noch Kopfbremse und nie wieder Heckbremsen......

Viele Jahre viele Geschichten ......... deshalb möchte ich auch Zeug was lange hält!


----------



## Udo561 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



Gemini schrieb:


> Rodpods, Bissanzeiger, Zelte, Stühle etc. mit riesen Preisunterschied die sich lediglich durch den Aufdruck mit dem Markenlogo unterscheiden.



Hi,
so manchem Angler ist das Logo aber ein paar Euro mehr wert und es gibt dem ein oder anderem das Gefühl mit qualitativ hochwertigerem Gerät zu angeln.|supergri
Gruß Udo


----------



## Gemini (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

@Udo

Das ist dann meiner Meinung nach aber schon fragwürdig... 
Ich freue mich wenn ich ein gesuchtes Produkt mit anderer Badge zu einem niedrigeren Preis finde und kaufe es.

Wenn ich etwas bestimmtes will und dieses Produkt exklusiv bei einer Marke erhältlich ist nehme ich halt das Markenprodukt. 

Nicht weil der Name besser klingt, ich bin eh meistens alleine unterwegs, das mache ich nur für mich und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## Udo561 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



Gemini schrieb:


> @Udo
> Nicht weil der Name besser klingt, ich bin eh meistens alleine unterwegs, das mache ich nur für mich und das ist auch gut so.




So eine Einstellung ist ja auch ok ,
aber ich kenne einige "Kollegen" die einem am Vereingewässer immer gleich ihr neustes Tackle zeigen möchten , Markengerät natürlich |supergri
Nur immer blöd wenn ein anderer Kollege die Hälfte fürs gleiche Gerät bezahlt hat , ok , das Logo ist ein anderes , ansonsten ist alles identisch 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Gemini (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Macht doch Spass wenn man der Nicht-Gearschte ist... 

Zum Thema Low vs. Highend fällt mir immer dieses Video ein 

http://vimeo.com/13073967

Ab 2:00 wirds interessant...


----------



## Slick (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Ist schon geil wie sich der eine einen abkurbelt und die anderen mit einem  Stock einen Tunfisch landen.


----------



## tom66 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Ist doch mit Tackle nicht anders, als mit allem anderen Zeug, was man kaufen kann.

Wenn ich mir einen Porsche oder Benz kaufe tue ich das auch nicht, weil es das vom Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis beste Auto ist, sondern weil ich Spaß daran habe, mir einen Traum erfüllen will oder das Geld einfach übrig habe.

Was ist daran verwerflich, wenn man sich seine Wünsche erfüllt? Eigentlich nichts, jeder muss es selbst entscheiden und selbst verantworten. Die meisten können das auch.

Der Trend zu günstigem ist nicht auf Tackle beschränkt. Autos wie z.B. Dacia erfreuen sich  in der letzten Zeit auch neuer Beliebtheit. Vielleicht auch eine Ausprägung sinkender Realeinkommen? Muss derzeit selbst die Erfahrung machen, dass mein derzeitiges Gehalt bei Stellenwechsel schwer zu realisieren ist. Zudem wird fast nur noch mit Zeitverträgen eingestellt. Wer kann es den Leuten daher verübeln, dass sie auf die Preise schauen. Das eine bedingt das andere.


----------



## schadstoff (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



zxmonaco schrieb:


> Andere fahren auch einen Porsche ... wenn sie nen Golf fahren könnten, und qualitativ ähnlich sind.



Ähnlich trifft es nicht ..... fast genauso passt eher - und ich weiss wovon ich rede ich schuster die erstgenannten zusammen 
Und zu zu einem gewissen Teil werden da ganz simpel und einfach VW Teile verbaut wie sie zb. auch im Passat vorkommen. 

einziges abhebbare Manko was zu nennen wäre ist die Innenaustattung - inbesonders die Verarbeitung ....die ist beim Porsche qualitativer ...denn der Kunde bezahlt ja in erster Linie das was er sieht  und so ähnlich ist das auch beim Angeln heutzutage wird allein schon rein Optisch gesehen vie zu vieles überbewertet aberwas solls so sind wir nun mal - wir Menschen.


----------



## teddy- (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

ein porsche benz usw. sind auf der straße aber sicherer als ein golf und das ist qualität da gibt es viele tests wo das bewiesen ist und das schon seid jahren


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



teddy- schrieb:


> ein porsche benz usw. sind auf der straße aber sicherer als ein golf und das ist qualität da gibt es viele tests wo das bewiesen ist und das schon seid jahren


 
Und deswegen hat sich erst vor ein paar Tagen ein Porsche mit viel zu hoher Geschwindigkeit auf der Autobahn unter einen LKW gefräst???


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> viel zu hoher Geschwindigkeit



Was kann das Pferd dafür wenn der Kutscher zu dumm ist?


----------



## zxmonaco (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Niemand kauft sich einen Porsche wegen der Qualität, nur ein Statussymbol


----------



## Uli69 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Diese Diskussion ist nur in D möglich, man muss sich rechtfertigen wenn ich mir eine Freude mache. Ich fange also an:

"Entschuldigung ich habe teures Angelgerät weil es mir Freude macht und ich den zT. unerfreulichen Alltag so kompensiere."

Es könnte aber auch helfen das Board zu teilen in objektiven Erfahrungsaustausch und die Schwafelecke. Hier könnten die Profilneurotiker und Sparfüchse sich anfeinden und im erstgenannten eine angeregte Disskussion über das Hobby erfolgen.

Schönen Tag

Uli


----------



## Udo561 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



Uli69 schrieb:


> Hier könnten die Profilneurotiker und Sparfüchse sich anfeinden und im erstgenannten eine angeregte Disskussion über das Hobby erfolgen.
> Schönen Tag
> Uli



Hi,
oder es können sich eben die Angler austauschen die so gut wie nie am Wasser sind aber ihren Kollegen mitteilen wollen was sie denn für ein tolles hochpreisiges Marken Angelgerät gekauft haben :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## angler1996 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> oder es können sich eben die Angler austauschen die so gut wie nie am Wasser sind aber ihren Kollegen mitteilen wollen was sie denn für ein tolles hochpreisiges Marken Angelgerät gekauft haben :q
> Gruß Udo


Udo nimm mir's nicht übel, aber das ist die Unterstellung, die auf jeden bezogen, der etwas mehr Geld für sein Tackle 
ausgibt immer wieder kommt, nicht nur von Dir.
Es ist sowieso die Frage , was eigentlich teuer ist
Wenn ich hier so die ganzen Rute/Rollendiskussionen verfolge, wo immer wieder noch ne neue gebraucht wird, naja.
Ich mach das anders. Ich kaufe mir lieber gezielt nen vernünftigen Blank ( der kostet dann sicher mal den Preis von ner kompletten Stangenruute) und bau das Teil auf. Kosten alles zusammen, naja. Nur dann habe ich das, was ich haben will und an möglichst viele Tagen im Jahr nutze.( Anzahl der tage- zeitabhängig und muss mich nicht durch mehrere Ruten durchprobieren). Und nu kommst du um die Ecke mit deinen Unterstellungen, prima:m. NIcht, dass ich Millionen über habe, setzt nur voraus zu planen und sich nicht wegen einer Anschaffung unter Druck setzen zu lassen. Weiter nichts.
Gruß A.


----------



## Zusser (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



Uli69 schrieb:


> [..]
> "Entschuldigung ich habe teures Angelgerät weil es mir Freude macht und ich den zT. unerfreulichen Alltag so kompensiere."
> [..]



Da drehst du die Beweislage aber um 180°.
Der Thred heißt: *Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"* 


Ich selbst versuche hochwertiges Gerät günstig zu bekommen.
Meine Sachen dürfen gerne aus zweiter Hand sein. 
Meine letzten Anschaffungen sind z.B. 2 Shimano 10000XTE für zusammen 115€ mit Schnur, Ersatzspulen und Versand.

Neu wären mir solche Rollen definitiv zu teuer!


----------



## Uli69 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



Zusser schrieb:


> Da drehst du die Beweislage aber um 180°.
> Der Thred heißt: *Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



Stagger Lee schrieb:


> Schau doch mal wieviele Tröts es da schon gibt.



Wo denn? ;+
Zeig mal bitte 1-2 Themen auf.


----------



## Zusser (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Wo denn? ;+
> Zeig mal bitte 1-2 Themen auf.


Bin zwar nicht gefragt, kann dir aber gerne aushelfen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=205571

An den Thread erinnere ich mich, weil ich dort selbst was geschrieben habe.


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Ich glaube dann verstehe ich oder Du verstehst die Intentionen hinter den beiden Themen nicht richtig.

Andal geht es in seinem Thema darum nicht durch falsche Einsparung (Wasserrohrzange vs. Klemmhülsenzange egal welchen Herstellers) Geld zu verschwenden bzw nicht durch unnütze Einsparungsversuche mehr Kosten/Schäden zu verursachen als die Einsparung am Ende bringen würde und hier geht es darum das die breite Masse der Normaloangler (wie ich) auch mal aufzeigt und dem geneigten Leser halt versucht klar zu machen das es mehr Material gibt als das was uns auf illustren Fotos so gerne gezeigt wird.

Wie man da ein "runtermachen" draus lesen kann verstehe ich nicht, 
wäre aber sehr dankbar das mal erklärt zu bekommen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Danke Zusser, da verstehe ich was du meinst. So was geht gar nicht, auch 
wenn man Teile der Aussagen vielleicht in Bruchstücken verstehen könnte.

Das der Initiator nicht mehr unter uns ist, nach geschlagenen 2 Monaten, 
liegt zwar nicht daran (sondern an einem Doppelaccount) weißt aber darauf 
hin welche Intention seitens des Nutzers z.T. dahinter stecken könnte...


----------



## cafabu (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

moin, moin,
die Idee dieses Tröts kam mir, da ich der Meinung war im laufe der letzten 4 Jahren mehr Statements von Mitgliedern gelesen habe, die eine Tendenz zum günstigeren Einkaufen und auch in der etwas günstigeren Preisklasse Einkaufen.
Vorher war meiner Meinung nach ein Überhang von Spezialisten und Vertreter der teuren Preisklassen vertreten.
Das Interesse war ein soziales, gibt es mehr Mitglieder der guten alten Mittelklasse, die sich äußern? Oder ist dies eine subjektive 
Wahrnehmung?
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Carsten, ich glaube das diese Wahrnehmung weniger daran liegt das es mehr "Günstigangler" gibt sondern das einfach weniger über High-End Material gesprochen wird.

Die hier angesprochenen Geräte im günstigen Preisrahmen ,den Begriff günstig mal gemessen am Durchschnittseinkommen, sind schon immer hier gewesen und genau so stark vertreten wie die Jahre zuvor. Wir beide sind ja auch nicht erst seit gestern hier 

Was aber aktuell fehlt ist ein aktives Klientel das halt sehr auf HighEnd steht und dieses illustriert und uns somit daran teilhaben lässt. Entweder sind es halt Schweiger und Genießer oder die Aktiveren Nutzer solchen Gerätes sind in spezialisiertere Foren abgewandert.

Die paar Prollos wie z.B. der in dem von Zusser verlinkten Thema wurde doch sofort durch die Boardies aus gesiebt, ein Thema das ein solchen Abschluss findet empfinde ich in keinster Weise als "runter machen" sondern es zeigt genau den solidarischen Zusammenhalt auf der hier die ganze Zeit propagandiert wird. Und das finde ich klasse #6


----------



## Andal (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Wer versteht was unter "günstig"?

Ich habe beispielsweise letzte Woche eine *Drennan Specialist 1.25 lbs. in 12'* ergattert. Es handelt sich um das alte Modell, das mit dem glatten Blank, wird seit neunzehnhundertweißgottwann nicht mehr hergestellt, ist aber *absolut neuwertig*. Bezahlt habe ich für das Schätzchen *120,- €*. Für den einen ist diese Summe für eine alte Friedfischrute astronomisch. Für mich betrachtet ist das beinahe geschenkt. Besonders wenn man Zustand und Verfügbarkeit dieser Rute mit ansieht!

Also was jetzt?


----------



## schadstoff (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Da geb ich dir recht Andal ...das ist wie mit Oldtimern ...ich hätt so gern einen BMW Isetta nur bezahlen kann das bald keiner mehr


----------



## RuggerNRW (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Ich habe mal die ersten 10 Seiten intensiv gelesen und dann zur letzten Seite vorgeklickt.
Im Prinzip steht überall dasselbe.

Ich als Angelinteressierter ohne Prüfung und Schein, aber in der Prüfung ob das Hobby für mich taugt kann dazu folgendes Sagen.

Falls ich mich zu diesem Hobby entschliessen sollte, die 150 Tacken für Prüfungen, Scheine etc. investiert habe werde sicherlich keine 500 € für eine Vollausstattunge ausgebe.
Sicher werde ich ein Geschäft aufsuchen und mich beraten lassen, aber sollte es gerade ein Angebot in einem Discounter geben, werde ich wahrscheinlich auch dort zuschlagen.
Wichtig ist, mit dem geringsten Aufwand den Einstieg ins Hobby zu schaffen. Ob es Spass macht oder nicht sieht man doch nach den ersten Monaten.
Dann kann man immernoch den ein oder anderen Euro mehr investieren, wenn die Verbesserung auch im P/L-Verhältnis steht.

Schlussendlich gibts in jedem Bereich Technikfreaks, und das meine ich nicht negativ, die stets auf dem neusten Stand bleiben wollen und ne Menge Geld in Ihr Hobby investieren.

Man wird diese Leute nie wirklich verstehen, ich versteh auch keinen, der sein erarbeitetes Geld komplett in das Tuning seines Autos steckt.
Dafür verstehen mich wenige, wenn ich 60 Euronen für ne Flasche Single Malt ausgebe.

Jeder hat sein liebstes Kind und jeder nach seinem Gusto.

Grüße aus Münster

Rugger


----------



## Siever (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



RuggerNRW schrieb:


> ...
> Dafür verstehen mich wenige, wenn ich 60 Euronen für ne *Flasche Single Malt* ...


:k


Viel Geld ausgeben kann so gesehen jeder bzw. all sein Geld für "Teures" ausgeben.
Die Kunst ist es doch, "Gutes" möglichst "günstig" zu bekommen. Egal wie subjektiv die eingeklammerten Begriffe zu verstehen sind: jeder sollte doch verstehen, was ich meine, oder?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



RuggerNRW schrieb:


> werde sicherlich keine 500 € für eine Vollausstattunge ausgebe.


Da wirst Du aber schon bei günstigen Gerät Probleme bekommen...|bigeyes
Oder meinst Du nur "Grundausstattung" und nicht "Vollausstattung"


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



Siever schrieb:


> :k
> 
> 
> *Viel Geld ausgeben kann so gesehen jeder bzw. all sein Geld für "Teures" ausgeben.*
> *Die Kunst ist es doch, "Gutes" möglichst "günstig" zu bekommen. Egal wie subjektiv die eingeklammerten Begriffe zu verstehen sind: jeder sollte doch verstehen, was ich meine, oder?*






Hallo Siever,#h

für mich hast du das Thema auf den Punkt gebracht.
|good:

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## RuggerNRW (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Da wirst Du aber schon bei günstigen Gerät Probleme bekommen...|bigeyes
> Oder meinst Du nur "Grundausstattung" und nicht "Vollausstattung"


 
Wie gesagt beginne ich mich gerade erst mit dem Thema zu beschäftigen und meine natürlich Grundausstattung.
Mir schwebt da sowas wie ne Allround-Rute mit Rolle und ein wenig Zubehör vor.
Mann will halt loslegen und ausprobieren. Spezialisieren kann man sich nachher immernoch.



			
				Siever schrieb:
			
		

> Viel Geld ausgeben kann so gesehen jeder bzw. all sein Geld für "Teures" ausgeben.
> Die Kunst ist es doch, "Gutes" möglichst "günstig" zu bekommen. Egal wie subjektiv die eingeklammerten Begriffe zu verstehen sind: jeder sollte doch verstehen, was ich meine, oder?


 
Es gibt halt Freaks und die Soliden. Freaks sind stehts schnieke und Up to date. Die Soliden kaufen gut und günstig.


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



RuggerNRW schrieb:


> Wie gesagt beginne ich mich gerade erst mit dem Thema zu beschäftigen und meine natürlich Grundausstattung.
> Mir schwebt da sowas wie ne Allround-Rute mit Rolle und ein wenig Zubehör vor.
> Mann will halt loslegen und ausprobieren. Spezialisieren kann man sich nachher immernoch.
> 
> ...






Ich bin dann ein solider Freak.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Tommi-Engel (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> Ich bin dann ein solider Freak.:m


Ich auch...:q


----------



## Borg (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



RuggerNRW schrieb:


> Dafür verstehen mich wenige, wenn ich 60 Euronen für ne Flasche Single Malt ausgebe



#6#6....also ich kann Dich sehr gut verstehen! Und einen richtig guten Single Malt für 60,- € (0,7 L) halte ich persönlich schon für einen Schnapper!

Sorry für OT.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



Siever schrieb:


> :k
> 
> 
> Viel Geld ausgeben kann so gesehen jeder bzw. all sein Geld für "Teures" ausgeben.
> Die Kunst ist es doch, "Gutes" möglichst "günstig" zu bekommen. Egal wie subjektiv die eingeklammerten Begriffe zu verstehen sind: jeder sollte doch verstehen, was ich meine, oder?



Genau so ist es.|good: 

Ich bezweifle aber das jeder verstanden hat was Du ausdrücken wolltest. Da ein großer Teil ja schon ein Problem hat den unterschied zwischen günstig und billig zu verstehen.


----------



## Siever (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass sich der Thread hier im Kreis dreht, aber unter "Gutes" und "günstiges" verstehe ich qualitativ hochwertiges Angelgerät, dass ich zu einen für mich gut erschwinglichen Preis bekomme. Damit meine ich einen Geldbetrag, der mich nicht umhaut und wo ich zu mir selbst sage:" Wow, dass war ein Schnapp für so ein geiles Teil". 
Anders ausgedrückt: Günstig ist ein Gerät dann, wenn ich es ohne (großen) Ärger zu bekommen vor meiner Freundin rechtfertigen kann

Den Begriff Qualität aus meiner Sicht habe ich ein paar Seiten vorher schon erläutert.


----------



## teddy- (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

hir ist wohl gemeint rute und rolle für 30-50 euro


----------



## August (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Günstig???? jetzt habe ich den ganzen thread Durchgelesen un für mich stellt sich immernoch die frage wann und wofür kann es ruhig Günstig sein 

ich Persönlich unterteile mein Tackle in Teuer und Günstig und das halt für jeden einsatz zweck

Spinrollen und Ruten sind bei mir Teuer weil dort eben für mich einfach Qualität, Langlebigkeit und Zuverlässigkeit zählt wie oft muss ein Spinrolle bei mir den Bügel umklapen wie viele stunden wird an der Rolle rumgekurbelt aus diesem grund Kaufe ich für das Spinfischen nur Hochwertige sachen 

nun zum Ansitzangeln z.b auf Zander da nehme ich 3 Shimano Exage Rollen und 3 Günstige Ruten zb. von SPRO und es reicht volkommen aus auch mal den einen oder anderen Größeren Fisch zu landen die Rollen werden nicht so hoch beansprucht und können daher einfach günstiger sein trotzdem macht es keinen sinn da noch viel günstiger nach unten zu gehen ein wenig qualitativ sollte das Gerät shon ausgelegt sein

zum einen hat man selbst mehr spass beim angeln mit hochwertigeren Gerät zb. beim Spinnfischen merkt man einfach jeden Zupfer oder jedes Steinchen am Grund und zum anderen wer zu Günstig kauft der kauft 2 mal aus erfahrung kann ich nur sagen 

wer sein Gerät nutzt damit meine ich auch aktiv Fischen geht der bekommt auch sehr viel kaputt

auch Teure sachen kann man oftmals günstig oder gebraucht kaufen eine 300 -500 euro Rolle kann man meistens Gebraucht auch für die hälfte bekommen und hat mehr spass damit als mit einer 30 euro Rolle die shon nach dem ersten mal beim drill eines Fisches auseinanderfällt


----------



## Hecht02 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Na ja, ich gehe immer so an meinem Gerätekauf

- Was will ich?
- Welche anforderungen Stelle ich?
- Welche Erfahrungen habe ich mit anderen Gerät gemacht?
- Was läßt mein Geldbeutel zu!

Deshalb besteht mein Gerät meistens aus einer mittelklassigen Qualität!


----------



## Siever (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



August schrieb:


> Günstig???? jetzt habe ich den ganzen thread Durchgelesen un für mich stellt sich immernoch die frage wann und wofür kann es ruhig Günstig sein
> 
> ich Persönlich unterteile mein Tackle in Teuer und Günstig und das halt für jeden einsatz zweck
> 
> ...


 
Ist doch wunderbar! Dann teilen wir unsere Meinung ja in einigen Punkten. Auch eine Rolle für 300€ (was echt teuer ist) kann günstiger erworben werden und eine Rolle, die 30€ kostet, kann ebenfalls langlebig und zufriedenstellend eingesetzt werden, auch wenn einigen dann das Gefühl von Luxus verloren geht. Den Spaßfaktor mache ich jedoch nicht zwangsläufig an dem Preis meines Gerätes fest, sondern an dem, was ich damit fange. Ich habe mal für 10€ ne ZebcoRute auf dem Vereinsflohmarkt gekauft. Uralt! 2 Wochen später habe ich damit einen 96er Zander gefangen. Ich liebe diese Rute!

Man muss einfach versuchen, aus den vorhandenen Mitteln und mit möglichst wenig Aufwand das Beste (Qualität, Zuverlässigkeit, Schönheit und von mir aus auch ein Gefühl von Luxus) rauszuholen... .


----------



## cafabu (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

moin, moin,
wogegen ich mich persönlich ausspreche ist immer noch bei einigen Meldungen der Grundsatz teuer = haltbar + belastbar.
Dies kann ich nicht so stehen lassen. Ich nutze z. B. seit Jahren eine DAM Quick Lti zum Spinangeln. Sie ist im Dauereinsatzt und hat auch schon größere Hechte und Zander bewältigt.Und sie läuft und läuft und.... Sie hat mich damals 29 DM gekostet. Und dies gilt für einige meiner Angelsachen.
Ebenso hat es mal eine 200€ Rolle beim dritten Angeln geschreddert. OK hab Garantieleistung bekommen, statt einer Neuen habe ich dann für den gleichen Preis 3 Rollen mit Schnur genommen (die arbeiten heute noch). Und eine Shimano Diaflesh Zander ist mir beim 5. Wurf abgebrochen.
Also viel Geld = immer langlebig + haltbar kann ich nicht so sehen.
Gruß Carsten


----------



## volkerm (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Hallo Carsten,

das eigentliche Problem ist, wie Du schon schriebst, heute langlebiges Gerät zu bekommen, insbesondere im Rollenbereich.
Das treibt dann so bizarre Blüten, daß man teilweise händeringend nach Technik aus den 80er/frühen 90er Jahren sucht.
Das ist dann tatsächlich oft gut und günstig.
Von der wirklichen Billigstschiene würde ich in jedem Fall abraten; das heißt dann eigentlich immer doppelt kaufen.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Damyl (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Ist doch eigentlich sinnlos über Preis-Leistung, Qualität usw, zu streiten. Jeder hat seine eigene Vorstellung was er vom seinem Gerät erwartet.

Letztendlich hat jeder der mit seinem Gerät "zufrieden" ist die beste Preis-Leistung.  Egal was es gekostet hat.

Deswegen sind gutgemeinte Ratschläge oft daneben. Was dem einen gut ist, ist dem anderen noch lange nicht recht.


----------



## Besorger (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

mahlzeit 

also das mit dem doppeltkaufen kenne ich nur zu gut  so war es bei mir auch am anfang. und mitlerweile bin ich der meinung. das die mittlere preis klasse im schnitt die beste ist. und wenn man sich einfach mal über ein paar artikel  meinungen und infos holt ,kann man bei den sachen soger gutes geld sparen was dann ja eig gesehn auch ein günstiges produkt ist. also wenn man sich gut informiert muss es nich immer das teure sein sonder auch mal die mittel schicht. ich hätte auch gerne z.b ne stella  aber das geht zur zeit nicht. also gucke ich was in der mittelklasse gut ist. und vll für meine bedürfnisse besser wie die shimano stella    also das war jetz ein beispiel 


gruß besorger


----------



## Besorger (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

@damly  so kann man es auch sagen  was bringt mir ne ins gesamt 600euro angel . wenn mir einer mit einer 150euro angel die fische weg schnappt


----------



## Udo561 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



Siever schrieb:


> Ich habe mal für 10€ ne ZebcoRute auf dem Vereinsflohmarkt gekauft. Uralt! 2 Wochen später habe ich damit einen 96er Zander gefangen. Ich liebe diese Rute!



Hi,
das habe ich so noch nicht in Verbindung bringen wollen , aber da ist was dran :q
Ich habe letztes Jahr angefangen mit preiswertem Gerät gezielt auf Karpfen und Schleien zu angeln und die Saison lief mehr als gut , es hätte nicht besser laufen können #6
Genau das wird es bei mir sein warum ich mit meinem preiswertem Gerät so zufrieden bin.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Damyl (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> das habe ich so noch nicht in Verbindung bringen wollen , aber da ist was dran :q
> Ich habe letztes Jahr angefangen mit preiswertem Gerät gezielt auf Karpfen und Schleien zu angeln und die Saison lief mehr als gut , es hätte nicht besser laufen können #6
> Genau das wird es bei mir sein warum ich mit meinem preiswertem Gerät so zufrieden bin.
> Gruß Udo


Du Glücklicher :q......so muss das sein #6
Ein anderer würde erst gar nicht damit angeln wollen, weils ihm zu günstig (billig ?) ist. Aber wenn der seine Zufriedenheit mit höherem Preis kaufen kann, solls auch recht sein


----------



## Siever (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Siehst du! Du hast preisgünstig ein Gerät gefunden, dass dir gefällt und dem du vertraust!Dabei hast du noch gut gefangen. Und das bringt Spaß und nur darauf kommt es an!


----------



## Travis_Outlaw (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Ich denke es ist wichtig, dass man unterscheidet. Ich würde NIEMALS wieder mit billigen Wobblern oder überhaupt Haken angeln. Nicht weil diese nich fangen, sondern weil das Risiko für den Fisch zu groß ist. Gerade im letzten Sommer biss ein guter Hecht auf einen 3 € wobbler irgendein no name teil (hatte auch schon vorher 3 Stück auf diesen gefangen). Kurz vorm Boot war der Hecht wieder weg, ich hab mich geärgert und dachte er wäre ausgeschlitzt aber nein, der Wobbler war in der Mitte durchgebrochen und der Fisch ist mit einem großen Drilling im Maul und einem halben Wobbler weggeschwommen:c#q
So etwas will ich keinem Fisch antun, deshalb verwende ich nur "gute" Wobbler, bei denen ich das ausschließen kann.

Das man mit billigen Ruten+Rollen Fische fängt ist klar, teilweise kauft man auch nicht 2 mal, die dinger laufen oft eeewig. Aber mit teurerem Gerät bringt es meistens einfach mehr Spaß und genau das ist für viele ausschlaggebend! #6


----------



## Tommi-Engel (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



Travis_Outlaw schrieb:


> , deshalb verwende ich nur "gute" Wobbler, bei denen ich das ausschließen kann.
> #6


Nö, das ist mir mit einem Sprengring bei einem Rapala auch schon passiert.


----------



## Siever (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Ihr müsst es unbedingt mal mit selbstgebastelten Wobblern,Jerks oder Stippruten angeln. Dann bekommen Geldwerte und Qualität ganz neue Bedeutungen!


----------



## Andal (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> das habe ich so noch nicht in Verbindung bringen wollen , aber da ist was dran :q
> Ich habe letztes Jahr angefangen mit preiswertem Gerät gezielt auf Karpfen und Schleien zu angeln und die Saison lief mehr als gut , es hätte nicht besser laufen können #6
> Genau das wird es bei mir sein warum ich mit meinem preiswertem Gerät so zufrieden bin.
> Gruß Udo



Du kannst aber unmöglich in Abrede stellen, dass sich der gleiche Zustand nicht auch mit Edelgerät eingestellt hätte; zusätzlich vielleicht noch vergoldet vom Besitzerstolz! 

Wobei dann aber in beiden Fällen das etwas altmodische "es ist mir wert und teuer" eindeutig  genug beschrieben wäre.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Ich will noch was anderes ins Rennen werfen: Zumindest bei Ruten (und auch mit Abstrichen bei Rollen) ist ein gewisser Wohlfühlfaktor bei mir immer mit dabei. Will heißen, irgendwas muss an der Rute "besonderes" sein, damit ich mit ihr fischen will. 
Dieses Besondere kann viele Eigenschaften haben: Es kann ein Eigenbau sein (muss aber nicht sein), es kann eine filigrane (ja, sowas gibts!) alte Hohlglasrute sein, eine Rute, die mich schon mein ganzes Angelleben begleitet..., eine gewisse Einzigartigkeit eben. Außerdem, ich gebe es zu, muss mir das Angelgerät gefallen. Keiner würde mich dazu bringen, mit einer lila lackierten Billigangel mit Duplongriff und silbern glänzendem Aufdruck auch nur eine Sekunde zu angeln. Klar kann ich auch da eine Festbleimontage anbringen und dumme Karpfen ärgern, aber irgendwie fehlt da das gewisse Etwas. Sowas ist dann eben nur "eine" Angel, aber nicht "meine" Angel.


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Nö, das ist mir mit einem Sprengring bei einem Rapala auch schon passiert.



Rapala hat ehrlich gesagt auch nicht das an Kleinteilen was ich als hochwertig bezeichnen möchte.

Gerade bei Kleinteilen (Schnur, Haken, Sprengringe, Wirbel, Vorfächer Klemmhülsen und und und) sollte man nicht aufs Geld achten und nur das beste fischen was es gibt. 

Manchmal gibt es gute Alternativprodukte für kleines Geld (z.B. Tommis Stahlvorfächer) jedoch bedarf dieses einer exakten Prüfung und kann nicht pauschalisiert werden.

Unterm Strich würde ich lieber mit einer 20€ Teleskoprute samt Monoschnur fischen als das ich mir einen Billighaken ans Ende der Leine knote.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Unterm Strich würde ich lieber mit einer 20€ Teleskoprute samt Monoschnur fischen als das ich mir einen Billighaken ans Ende der Leine knote.


 

Siehst du, und auch das ist relativ. Ich habe mal gemerkt, dass mir die ganz einfachen VMC brünierten Drillinge locker reichen, sowohl von der Schärfe als auch der Zähigkeit her, und seit dem fische ich auf Räuber nichts anderes.


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Ahmen, alles mega subjektive Begriffe #6
Das muss jeder für sich selber festlegen auf was er vertraut.


----------



## schuppe132 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Brünierte VMC-Drillinge sind ja auch top! Nur nicht im Meerwasser.

Da sie sich schneller auflösen (Magensäuere etc.) sind sie ggf. auch fischschonender, was insbesondere für das klassische Grundangeln mit KöFi gilt (meine Meinung). Owner oder Treble13 müssen nicht sein (können aber auch berechtigt sein/Waller oder intensives Spinnfischen!).

Letztlich ist festzuhalten, dass es häufig auch günstige Qualitäts-(Marken?)Produkte gibt. Der Angler muß nur genug Erfahrung haben und solche erkennen.

Mir ist nur wichtig, dass die Qualität des eingesetzten Material stimmt, wobei ich dennoch viele sehr teure Sachen nutze. Hab aber auch schon eine ASKARI-Rute (40,00) zerlegt, um an den Blank zu kommen und hochwertig neu aufzubauen.

Diese Rute erfüllte dann Ihre Aufgaben besser, als vorherige 400,00 EUR Ruten!!
Viele Kollegen können derartiges aber nicht akzeptieren (oder nicht erkennen?).


Auf dem heutigen Markt sind jedenfalls für kleines Geld (ist relativ/mir bekannt) hochwertige Artikel erhältlich, welche sicherlich 75 % der möglichen leistung erreichen aber lediglich 25 % kosten. Im TOP-Bereich wird dann allerdings wirklich teuer. Nur merkt diese Unterschiede dann eh kaum einer.

Persönlich habe ich jedenfalls kein Probleme damit sehr teueres mit günstigen Gerät zu kombinieren, es muss nur die Qualität stimmen.


----------



## ernie1973 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Hm,

also ich angle nicht pauschal "teuer" und auch nicht pauschal "billig" - oftmals nehme ich eine Rute oder Rolle in die Hand - ihre Eigenschaften gefallen mir und dann kaufe ich sie einfach, obwohl ich nur kurz zum "Maden- & Würmer" shopping im Laden war.

...es wird immer "besseres" Gerät für Geld zu haben sein, aber mir müssen die Sachen Spaß bereiten und sie müssen zuverlässig funktionieren.

Habe einige alte "Schätzchen" seit meiner Kindheit im Gebrauch, über die manch´ ein "High-End"-Angelkram-Fetischist nur schmunzeln wird, aber dafür haben diese Dinge teilweise schon verdammt lange gute Dienste geleistet UND manchmal bin ich sogar irgendwie etwas abergläubisch, weil ich Ruten & Rollen habe, die mittlerweile so etwas wie eine "Geschichte" haben und auf die ich mir einbilde irgendwie "besser" zu fangen, als auf andere - vermeintlich "bessere" - ist natürlich nüchtern betrachtet Unsinn, weil wohl kein Fisch merkt, welche Ruten&Rollen-Kombi ich gerade benutze, aber wichtig ist, dass mir die Sachen am Wasser Spaß machen und ihren Zweck erfüllen!

...also - insofern oute ich mich hiermit:

*"Mein Name ist Ernie und ich angle teilweise auch mit erschreckend billigem Gerät!"*

....so....jetzt isses raus!

Fühl´ mich gleich viel besser!



Ernie


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Habe einige alte "Schätzchen" seit meiner Kindheit im Gebrauch, über die manch´ ein "High-End"-Angelkram-Fetischist nur schmunzeln wird, aber dafür haben diese Dinge teilweise schon verdammt lange gute Dienste geleistet UND manchmal bin ich sogar irgendwie etwas abergläubisch, weil ich Ruten & Rollen habe, die mittlerweile so etwas wie eine "Geschichte" haben und auf die ich mir einbilde irgendwie "besser" zu fangen, als auf andere - vermeintlich "bessere" - ist natürlich nüchtern betrachtet Unsinn, weil wohl kein Fisch merkt, welche Ruten&Rollen-Kombi ich gerade benutze, aber wichtig ist, dass mir die Sachen am Wasser Spaß machen und ihren Zweck erfüllen!


 

Ja, die Ruten und Rollen mit Geschichte...:l

Zum Aalangeln nehme ich nach wie vor meine "Butt- und Heringsrute" von DAM, eine Teleskop-Glasfaser-Rute, die mittlerweile mehr Kratzer als Lack hat...
Aber sie taugt, ich halte sie solange in Ehren, bis sie mal bricht.

Wundert mich eh, dass in den "Welche Ruten habt ihr?" Trööts meist höchstens 2 Jahre altes Gerät auftaucht. Ist das so selten, Angelgeräte möglichst lange zu fischen???


----------



## Udo561 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



Andal schrieb:


> Du kannst aber unmöglich in Abrede stellen, dass sich der gleiche Zustand nicht auch mit Edelgerät eingestellt hätte; zusätzlich vielleicht noch vergoldet vom Besitzerstolz!
> .



Hi,
das möchte ich auch nicht abstreiten .
Aber wie man sieht ist es nicht notwendig hochpreisiges Gerät zu kaufen um Vertrauen ins Gerät zu setzen und seinen Spaß damit zu haben.
Ich möchte auch nicht abstreiten das es geil aussieht wenn man sein komplettes hochpreisiges Tackle von der gleichen Marke am Platz aufgebaut hat , da passt optisch dann alles wunderbar zusammen , macht mit Sicherheit etwas her.
Aber ich persönlich brauche das nicht 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Lenzibald (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Servus.
Also mir is Piepegal wer wo mit was Angeln ist. Mir ist der Mensch der Angelt wichtiger als das Gerät. Und Idioten gibts überall egal welche Ausrüstung. Wenn der Mensch ok ist ist die Ausrüstung für mich zweitrangig egal ob 500euro ruten oder ne 10euro Telerute.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## MefoProf (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Hm,
> 
> UND manchmal bin ich sogar irgendwie etwas abergläubisch, weil ich Ruten & Rollen habe, die mittlerweile so etwas wie eine "Geschichte" haben und auf die ich mir einbilde irgendwie "besser" zu fangen, als auf andere - vermeintlich "bessere" - ist natürlich nüchtern betrachtet Unsinn, weil wohl kein Fisch merkt, welche Ruten&Rollen-Kombi ich gerade benutze, aber wichtig ist, dass mir die Sachen am Wasser Spaß machen und ihren Zweck erfüllen!
> 
> Ernie




Das ist kein Aberglaube, das deckt sich zu 100 % mit meinen Erfahrungen.  Einige Ruten haben anscheinend eine Scheuchwirkung auf Fische, während andere Ruten die Kapitalen geradezu anziehen :k. Das habe ich in unzähligen Tests definitiv nachweisen können. Bei zwei ausgelegten Ruten fängt immer nur die Gute etwas. Die andere geht dagegen regelmäßig leer aus.

Wenn ich mit ner neuen Rute ans Wasser gehe und nicht mal einen Biss bekomme, sieht es ganz schlecht aus mit dem Karma für die Zukunft 

#h


----------



## Andal (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Aber ich persönlich brauche das nicht



Die nordamerikanischen Ureinwohner brauchten auch nie einen Schnaps, weil sie ihn nicht kannten. Nach der ersten Pulle sah es anders aus!

Logisch tut es rein technische Rute, Rolle und Schnur für zusammen 99,95 €, aber wenn du das erste mal eine Hardy mit einer Alcock gefischt hast, dann fangen die Vorlieben an zu wandern. Dem Karpfen ist es wurscht, ob er von einer SPRO gebändigt wird, oder von einer Clarissa Fourtyfour, aber dem Angler garantiert nicht, das kann mir keiner weißmachen!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



Andal schrieb:


> Logisch tut es rein technische Rute, Rolle und Schnur für zusammen 99,95 €, aber wenn du das erste mal eine Hardy mit einer Alcock gefischt hast, dann fangen die Vorlieben an zu wandern. Dem Karpfen ist es wurscht, ob er von einer SPRO gebändigt wird, oder von einer Clarissa Fourtyfour, aber dem Angler garantiert nicht, das kann mir keiner weißmachen!


 

Kommt drauf an. Es gibt Angelkram, den kann ich mir nicht leisten, definitiv nicht. Und sowas kann ich dann schon vollkommen ausblenden, existiert dann auch nicht. Und so beschränke ich die Sucht dann eben auf den Preisbereich, der möglich ist . 
Ausnahme: Ich werde mir definitiv noch eine Highendspinnrute aufbauen, irgendwann mal...:q

P.S.: Ich mag auch keinen Schnaps, nichtmal Bier!


----------



## Andal (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Ich kann mir auch nicht alles leisten. Aber warum sollte ich es ausblenden, mich schöner Träume berauben?


----------



## wusel345 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Ich kann mich noch gut an meine frühere Angelzeit erinnern. Meine erste hochwertige Rute war 1969 eine Teleskoprute (mit Rolle) aus Glasfaser mit einer Länge von 4,50m, die ich zum Stippen nahm (Damals sau teuer, aber ich wollte was vernünftiges haben). Mein Freund angelte damals aus Kostengründen mit einer 5 Meter Bambusrute, ohne Rolle! Wir hatten beide die gleichen Köder, nämlich Brotflocke am 14er Haken auf Rotaugen und -federn. 

Was meint ihr, wer mehr gefangen hat? ER! Teuer heißt also nicht gleichzeitig mehr Fisch. Auf´s Können kommt es an und Angeln konnte er.


----------



## Philla (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Was meint ihr, wer mehr gefangen hat? ER! Teuer heißt also nicht gleichzeitig mehr Fisch. Auf´s Können kommt es an und Angeln konnte er.



|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:

word. word. word. Das unterschreibe ich! 

Also ich denke nicht, das es mehr spaß macht mit einer
 "2000 €" Rute zu fischen, vor allem hätte ich viel zu viel angst das mir das ding bricht... :-/ Niemals!


----------



## KHof (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Hallo!

Philla, du bist 18.

Niemals ist dann ein großes Wort.

Klaus


----------



## Slick (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Ich möchte mich auch mal zu diesem Thema äußern.

Die ganzen teuren Sachen wie Ruten,Rollen und Bissanzeiger or whatever "Markenartikel"  kauft man nur für sich(Ego).Siehe die heutige Jugend,da geht doch keiner mehr aus dem Haus ohne Nike,Rebook  oder Adidas und das spiegelt sich in jedem Bereich der Konsumgüter.

*Ohne nix bist nix*

Diese Erfahrung habe ich bis zu dem jetzigen Tag in meinem Lebenszyklus gemacht.Für mich ist ein Angler der mit minderwertigem Gerät fischt kein "minderwertiger" Mensch, die Person verdient genauso viel Respekt wie jede/r andere.Wenn sich natürlich die Person so verhält, als ob man minderwertig wäre und nicht mal beachtet wir,dann kann man die Person schon aus seiner Liste streichen. 

Ich hab z.B. in der Türkei mit einer Handangel geangelt keine Rute,keine Rolle.Es war ein ganz einfaches Wickelbrett aus Holz mit einer 1 mm Mono, Blei und Haken.Wir haben trotzdem unsere Fische gefangen.

Cheers


----------



## olaf70 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Ich glaube, daß niemand sich teures Angelgerät kauft um damit anzugeben.

Vor wem will man denn bitte schön mit Angelgerät angeben ?

Die Schnitten in der Disko beeindruckt jeder tiefergelegte 3er BMW mehr, für Laien ist Angeln sowieso nur langweilig und die Angelkollegen denken sich wahrscheinlich "Was für ein armes Würstchen."

Wer ein Hobby zum Angeben sucht, ist mit Angeln denkbar schlecht beraten.


----------



## sadako (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



olaf70 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, daß niemand sich teures Angelgerät kauft um damit anzugeben.



Ich schon - und von solchen Leuten kenne ich mehr als genug, die damit einen auf dicke Hose machen. 
Find ich persönlich ziemlich arm. Letztendlich zählt vorrangig das, was man kann und nicht das, was Marken versprechen, "aus einer Person zu machen". 
Aber jedem seinen Spoiler - wenn`s doch so schön (und den Geldbeutel so leer) macht |rolleyes


----------



## Slick (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Man wird von der Gesellschaft geprägt mit der man persönlichen Umgang hat, das fängt im Kindesalter an und zieht sich durch das ganze Leben hinweg durch.Gewohnheiten lassen sich nun mal nicht von Heute auf Morgen ablegen.


----------



## Udo561 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



olaf70 schrieb:


> Wer ein Hobby zum Angeben sucht, ist mit Angeln denkbar schlecht beraten.



Hi,
dann frage ich mich wozu die ganzen Threads " schaut mal was ich mir gekauft habe " gut sein sollen 
Außerhalb der Anglergemeinde mag man niemanden damit beeindrucken können , aber die meisten Angler können schon Billiggerät von teurem markengerät unterscheiden.
Es gibt genügend Angler die am Wasser ihr komplettes Tackle aufbauen , einfach nur um andere zu beeindrucken :q
Da liegen dann die zwei erlaubten Ruten auf dem Rod Pod und vier oder mehr montierte Ruten stehen am Bivvy , man(n) möchte ja zeigen was man hat :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## Slick (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> dann frage ich mich wozu die ganzen Threads " schaut mal was ich mir gekauft habe " gut sein sollen
> Außerhalb der Anglergemeinde mag man niemanden damit beeindrucken können , aber die meisten Angler können schon Billiggerät von teurem markengerät unterscheiden.
> Es gibt genügend Angler die am Wasser ihr komplettes Tackle aufbauen , einfach nur um andere zu beeindrucken :q
> ...



Den *Schau mal was ich gekauft hab Thread* gibt es nur für mitteilungsbedürftige Leute :q

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< xD


----------



## PapaBear (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

So ich oute mich!!! Ich habe seit 2 Jahren das Spinnset aus dem Lidl. Und es funktioniert noch tadellos. Und ich schäme mich kein bißchen. So musste raus.


----------



## Lenzibald (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

servus.
Leute reden wir mal Klartext. Fast keiner kauft sich ne Superteure Ausrüstung nur für sich selber sondern jeder will damit auch zeigen was er sich leisten kann. Beim Angeln ist mittlerweile wie fast überall das Beste Teuerste und der größte Fisch muß es auch sein. Lese immer wieder vom Peronal best Rekord der muß heuer fallen und so weiter. Wenn manns genau nimmt machen sich in Deutschland fast alle Karpfenangler strafbar weil sie eine Fischart in einer Größe gezielt beangeln für die sie keine Verwertungsmöglichkeit haben. Wenn ein Großteil der Angler so weitermachen wie bisher wirds noch viele Verbote und vieleicht sogar Angelverbote geben. Denkt mal nach wie weit uns das bringt Größer Teurer besser.
Mir persönlich ist Piepegal was ich Fange und ob ich überhaupt was Fange wichtig sind mir ein Paar Stunden die ich
ich in Ruhe genießen kann egal wie teuer oder Billig das Klump war.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## teddy- (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

das mit dem angeben kann ich bestätigen hab vor kurzen wiedereinmal ein karpfenangler kennengelernt vom angeln hat man bei ihm nichts gehört nur was er für SCHÖNE daiwa und fox ruten und bissanzeiger und und und er hat 

und dann war ich das arme würstchen weil zu meinem aalgeschirr eine askari rute gehörte 

er war echt brüller


----------



## olaf70 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Ich merke es mal wieder: Das Leben zieht an mir vorüber!

Ich habe noch *nie* jemanden getroffen, der mit seinem Angelzeug angegeben hat. Wenn er sein ganzes Gerödel mitschleppen will, soll er doch. Solange das Zeug nur daliegt und er mir damit nicht auf die Nerven geht ist doch alles in Butter. (Nur aufpassen, daß er nicht drauf latscht)

Angeber brauchen immer jemanden den sie mit ihrem Gesabbel beeindrucken können. Wenn er niemanden findet der darauf anspringt , macht sich jeder Angeber ganz schnell lächerlich.


----------



## teddy- (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

das beste war ja noch das er zu allem den preis dazu gesagt hat 

wie gesagt er ist der brüller


----------



## Andal (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Man hat den Literaturpapst Marcel Reich-Ranicki  mal zum Thema "Macht Geld/Luxus wirklich glücklich?" befragt. Er antwortete, wie immer, sehr inhaltsvoll:

"Es ist weitaus weniger unangenehm, in einem Taxi unglücklich zu sein, als in einer überfüllten Straßenbahn!"

Das gilt letzten Endes auch fürs Angeln, wenn man denn die reine Funktion vom eigenen Empfinden trennen kann und will. Schneider kann ich wunderbar mit Aldi-Gerät sein. Gar nix fangen ist mit gutem Gerät nicht ganz so übel, man hatte wenigstens etwas schönes in Händen!


----------



## cafabu (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

moin, moin,
ich hätte nicht gedacht das dieser Tröt sich derartig (länge und gute Diskussion) entwickelt. Es scheint mir so als wenn viele Boardies sich damit schon beschäftigt haben. Nicht unbedingt mit dem outen, aber der Spanne zwischen günstig und teuer. Ohne das Argument kann ich es mir leisten oder nicht damit zu meinen.
Ich hatte aber erwartet, dass zwei Gruppen intensiver einsteigen. Die hy-end Karpfentechniker und die Flugangler. Provokativ würde ich sagen, die Karpfenspezis halten sich hier vorsichtig raus und die Flugangler geben sich mit so einem Thema gar nicht erst ab. Wichtig ist mir bei der Behauptung, dass ich nichts gegen beide Gruppen habe und auch gute Angelkollegen aus diesen Gruppen kenne. 
Interessant finde ich das Hervorheben von altem Gerät, dass noch heute bei einigen von uns (ich eingeschlossen) noch im Einsatz ist. Es mag damals teuer gewesen sein, gehört nun aber zu den günstigen Geräten (außer teure Sammlerstücke). Sind technisch total überholt und vom Material absolut veraltet (so suggestiv die Hersteller). Aber wir angeln noch mit ihnen und das zu unserer Zufriedenheit, was die Erfolge und das Handling betrifft. Ich frage mich ob in der heutigen Zeit solch ein Gerät, wenn es neu wäre, im Laden von mir links liegen gelassen würde? Ist doch schließlich veraltete Technik, billig (im Verhältnis zu den modernen Sachen) und höchstens was für Anfänger ohne großes Budget!! Oder??

Aber ich versuche mal meine bisherige Quintessens aus dem Gesagten zu finden:
Billig - günstig - teuer lässt sich nicht unbedingt am Preis definieren. Eher scheint es mir eine Materialqualitäts-Definition zu sein. 
Die Preisspannen sind sehr individuell, was für den Einen teuer ist, ist für den Anderen günstig.
Billig (Originalpreis) bringt eine gesunde Skepsis, dass es kein geeignetes Handwerkszeug ist.
Günstig hat eine große Spanne. Es kann von vorn herein ein günstiger Preis sein, aber auch teures Gerät herabgesetzt. Dabei abgesehen von der individuellen Geldbörsenlage. Es ist ohne Probleme möglich bei hochwertigem Material auch günstige Preise zu finden.
Für Einsteiger ist günstiges Material nicht mehr so verpönt und es darf auch eine günstige Allroundausrüstung sein.
Ausschlaggebend scheint mir ein gutes Gefühl beim Handling und ein Vertrauen beim angeln zu sein, dann ist es gutes Gerät. Ob es günstig oder teuer ist. 
Gruß Carsten


----------



## ernie1973 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Ich denke, dass es schon aufgrund der modernen und hochleistungsfähigen Werkstoffe heutzutage eher möglich ist, eine solide, robuste und sehr leistungsfähige Rute beispielsweise auch recht günstig zu bauen.

Wer natürlich Wert auf Handarbeit und tollste Verarbeitung etc.legt, der wird auch automatisch einen höheren Preis zahlen müssen.

Bestes Beispiel sind einige meiner "Rhein-Grundruten" - dafür brauche ich z.B. beim Aalangeln mit bis zu 150 g Blei keine hochfeinen teuren Blanks, sondern da reichen mir einige stabile & günstige Teleskopknüppel, bei denen ich auch schonmal einige Ringe nachkleben mußte, die aber allesamt ansonsten tolle Dienste leisten!

Also - jeder wie er mag und KANN!

E.


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass es schon aufgrund der modernen und hochleistungsfähigen Werkstoffe heutzutage eher möglich ist, eine solide, robuste und sehr leistungsfähige Rute beispielsweise auch recht günstig zu bauen.



Ich glaube nicht, dass das mit modernen Werkstoffen zu tun hat.

Alte Rollen, wie die Sigma Supra Serie (mit Kopfbremse) müssen modernste Rollen nicht fürchten, im Gegenteil.
Die DAM Airway Ruten gehören nach wie vor zu dem besten, was die Angelgeräteindustrie jemals herausgebracht hat.

Die dabei benutzen Werkstoffe und Techniken gelten heute als überholt und veraltet. Und ich würde jede Wette eingehen, dass ich diese Rollen und Ruten immer noch fische, wenn die nächste Generation von Shimano, Daiwa oder was auch immer schon wieder hochmodern auf dem Müll landet. 


Überhaupt, was ist das, dieses "günstig"?

Eine Rolle für 40€ ? Leute, das sind nostalgische 80 Mark. Nostalgisch leider nicht, was die Kaufkraft angeht. 

Wenn ich manchmal lese, dass eine 200€ Rolle als "günstig" angesehen wird, weil sie viel länger hält, als ein "Billigmodell"
dann denkt mal dran, dass das 400 Mark sind.

Wer, außer ein paar Großverdienern hätte sich bitte vor dem Euro eine Rolle für 400 Mark gekauft, weil die " günstig" ist ???
Mann, dass sind 5 Supra Rollen, von denen jede locker 30 Jahre hält.


----------



## Lenzibald (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Servus.
Ab und zu denk ich mir auch das einge schon den Bezug zum Geld und die Realität verloren haben. Wenn ich oft lese Bissanzeiger für 500.- oder ein Köderboot für 1200.- mann o mann dafür bekomm ich schon einen kleinen Gebrauchtwagen.Ich fische seit Jahren Cormoran Freilaufrollen zum Stückpreis von 30.- und die gehen leider nicht kaputt somit hab ich keinen grund mir welche um 200.- zu kaufen so ne Schei..... aber auch.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Andal (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Der Lenzi und seine Intimfeinde, die Karpfenfischer... eine unedliche Haßliebe! 

Was soll der verkappte Sozialneid? Wer es sich leisten kann und will und wer, sich es auch vielleicht vom Munde abspart, weil es eben seine Passion ist, der solls auch haben dürfen.

Wo wäre denn die technische Entwicklung, wenn sich alle nur an minimalen Dingen orientieren würden?


----------



## Lenzibald (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Servus.
@Andal
Nö so ist nicht Sozialneid ich hab auch Shimano Freilaufrollen und Ruten zum Stückpreis von mehr als 300.-. Mich nervt nur wenn einige immer meinen alles unter dem oder dem Preis ist Schrott. Meine Pieper kosten 10.- das Stück warum weil ich keine anderen Brauche Nachtfischen ist fast überall verboten bei uns und wenns erlaubt ist darfst sowieso nicht im Zelt pennen weil sonst die Lizenz weg ist und wenn ordentlich Regnet geh ich nicht Angeln und pack zusammen und fahr heim. So nötig hab ichs nicht das ich bei strömendem Regen oder bei Minusgraden am Wasser sitzen muß.
Ich mein immer jeder soll sich leisten was er will nur andere nicht dumm anmachen die es sich vieleicht nicht leisten können wie ich es schon oft bei Jüngeren gesehen habe die schief angemacht wurden weils nicht das Überzeugs haben.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Andal (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Eh klar.

Aber man sollte auch die jeweiligen Angelarten nicht so direkt vergleichen kann.

Ein Fliegenfischer zahlt im Schnitt für eine Schnur runde 80,- € und findete es ganz normal. Über solche Schnurpreise kann der Stipper nur den Kopf schütteln, zahlt aber für eine Extension, oder ein Topkit locker eine Summe, für die der Spinnfischer mindestens eine wirklich sehr gute komplette Rute bekommen kann.  Dafür ist er fassungslos, wenn er sieht, was Karpfenangler so für das Leben im Felde abdrücken.


----------



## thomsen3 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

ich angel mit marken tackle und auch mit no name tackle und fang mit beidem


----------



## volkerm (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*

Hallo,

lustigerweise artet das hier auch wieder aus.
Das ist doch so vielschichtig.
Beim Ansitzangeln sind Gewichte eher unerheblich.
Wer stundenlang auf Meerforelle fischt, wird sicher ein paar Euro mehr ausgeben, um ermüdungsarm zu fischen.
Alles, wo es hingehört.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## cafabu (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Outen sich immer mehr "Günstigangler"*



volkerma schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Beim Ansitzangeln sind Gewichte eher unerheblich.
> Wer stundenlang auf Meerforelle fischt, wird sicher ein paar Euro mehr ausgeben, um ermüdungsarm zu fischen.
> Alles, wo es hingehört.



So war es aber nicht gemeint. Natürlich braucht man zum stundenlangen Spinangeln eine leichte gut zu händelnde Rute.
Aber auch hier gibt es "günstige" und "hy end Euro" Ruten. 
Meine meforute hat z. B. 75€ gegostet und ich bin absolut zufrieden und im Durchschnitt genauso Erfolgreich wie mein Kollege, der nach 4 Rutenkäufen nun bei 250€ angekommen ist.
Gruß Carsten


----------

